# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Must See Movies

## Conza88

The point of this is to collect must see quality movies, tv shows, & series that pertain to our movement of peace, freedom, liberty & prosperity including government inefficiency & immorality. Films that encourage individualism over tyranny, self-responsibility over paternalism, and that offer a hearty dose of against-the-grain individualism etc. Movies that enlighten about the current state of affairs, as well as heed warning & inform should be added here. 

Please provide a synopsis, link to imdb, trailer and any liberty reviews. The message should be explicit and clear. Make a case for it's inclusion, otherwise it won't be. Make me want to watch it. If something doesn't belong, speak up! If you agree with something, recommend it. All of these have been suggested by folks at Mises.org, Lew Rockwell and Ron Paul forums. I will link to the reviews where possible. Many have several elements within them and I tried to add them to the most predominant category.

*Anti-Slavery / Self Ownership*

Amazing Grace (2007) -Amistad (1997) -Birth of a Nation (1915) -
*Anti-State / Anti-Status Quo*

A Man For All Seasons (1966)Animal Farm (1999)Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)Brazil (1985) -, -Enemy of the State (1998)Laggan - Once Upon a Time in India (2001)Porco Rosso (1992) -Rabbit-Proof Fence (2002)Sunshine (2007)Valkyrie (2008)V for Vendetta (2005) -, -, -The White Rose (1983) -, -The Lives of Others (2006)
*Antiwar*

All Quiet on the Western Front (1930) -, -Paths of Glory (1957) -, -, -, -Grand Illusion (1937) -, -The Thin Red Line (1998) -Gallipoli (1981) -, -The Americanization of Emily (1964) -, -Cavalcade (1993) -The King of Hearts (1966) -, -A Midnight Clear (1992) -Apocalypse Now (1979) -Breaker Morant (1980) -Born on the Forth of July (1989) -Casualties of War (1989)The Deer Hunter (1978) -Enemy at the Gates (2001)Full Metal Jacket (1987) -, -Platoon (1986) -Grave of the Fireflies (1988) -Johnny Got His Gun (1971) -Joyeux Noel (2005) -Shenandoah (1965) -Lord of War (2005) -No Man's Land (2001)Saving Private Ryan (1998)Stalingrad (1993)Tae Guk Gi: The Brotherhood of War (2004)The Third Man (1949)Three Kings (1999) -The Quiet American (2002) -Underground (1995)Catch 22 (1970) -A Very Long Engagement (2004) -Letters From Iowa Jima (2006) -Das Boot (1981) -
*Anti-Welfare*

Once Were Warriors (1995)Hate (1995)
*Business / Entrepreneur*

Boom Town (1940)The Man in the White Suit (1951)Pursuit of Happyness (2006)Tucker: A Man and His Dream (1988)Primer (2004)Sometimes a Great Notion (1970) -
*Childrens / Cartoons / Anime*

Antz (1998) -Animal Farm (1999The City of Ember (2008) -, -Finding Nemo (2003) -,Grave of the Fireflies (1988) -The Incredibles (2004) -Little House on the Prairie (1974) -Porco Rosso (1992) -Watership Down (1978)The Transformers: The Movie (1986)Fullmetal Alchemist (2003)Aladdin (1992)Harry Potter (2001-11) -,Akira (1988) -
*Conspiracy /* *Corruption*

Breach (2007)Bourne Ultimatum (2007) -The Brotherhood of the Bell (1970)Death of a President (2006)Hot Fuzz (2007)JFK (1991) -Manchurian Candidate (1962)The Philadelphia Experiment (1984)Shooter (2007)Seven Days in May (1966)Sneakers (1992)Skulls (2000)Soylent Green (1973)Wag the Dog (1997) -, -X-Files (1993)All the King's Men (1949)Batman Begins (2005) -The Bank Job (2008)House of Cards (1990)The International (2009)Mr. Smith Goes to Washington (1939)Serpico (1973)Changeling (2008)
*Dystopia's*

2081(2009) -1984 (1984) -, -Blade Runner (1982) -Children of Men (2006) -Demolition Man (1993)Fahrenheit 451 (1966)Logan's Run (1976) -Metropolis (1927) -THX 1138 (1971) -, -The Running Man (1987) -Impostor (2001) -Equilibrium (2002) -
*Gangster*

The Godfather Trilogy (1972) -, -The Wire (2002) -
*Immigration / Martial Law*

District 9 (2009)X-men (2000) -Unconquered (1947) -, -The Siege At Ruby Ridge (1996)The Siege (1981) -
*Individualist / Anti-Collectivist** / Anti Conformist* 

Cool Hand Luke (1967)Animal Farm (1999)Dark City (1998) -Dr. Zhivago (1965) -Europa, Europa (1990)Farewell My Concubine (1993)The Fountainhead (1949) -Harrison Bergeron (1995)Into The Wild (2007)The Inner Circle (1991)The Killing Fields (1984)Lord of the Rings (2001)The Prisoner (1967)The Truman Show (1998)Apocalypto (2006) -
*Libertarian / Justice / Injustice*

12 Angry Men (1957)The Castle (1997) -Captain Blood (1935) -Ghost Busters (1984) -,Gran Torino (2008)Wild River (1960) -, -Shawshank Redemption (1994)Minority Report (2002) -Touch Of Evil (1958)The Trial (1962)Talk of the Town (1942)-, -
*Libertarian Westerns*_ *_

Dollar's Trilogy (1964)Appaloosa (2008)The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly (1966)High Noon (1952) -The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)The Searchers (1956)Unforgiven (1992)
*Mass Media / Free Speech / Freedom of Expression
*

The Network (1976)Good Night and Good Luck (2005)Natural Born Killers (1994)Pump Up the Volume (1990)Footloose (1984)
*Racism*

Birth of a Nation (1915)American History X (1998) -
*Revolution / Anti-Occupation*

Reds (1981) -300 (2007)Army of Shadows (1969)Battle of Algiers (1967) -Braveheart (1995)Burnt By the Sun (1994)Bury My Heart At wounded Knee (2007)The Balcony (1963)Defiance (2008)Gandhi (1982)Land of the Blind (2006)The Last Castle (2001)The Patriot (2000)Red Dawn (1984) -,The Seven Samuri (1954) -Spartacus (1960)Gods and Generals (2003) -, -, -The Wind That Shakes the Barley (2006)Shadow on the Land (1968) -
*Satire / Comedy*

Dr. Strangelove (1964) -, -Harry's War (1981)The Mouse that Roared (1959) -Bananas (1971)Blazing Saddles (1974) -Caddyshack (1980)Duck Soup (1933) -Election (1999)Idiocracy (2006)The Pentagon Wars (1998)The Rules of the Game (1939)The Ruling Class (1972)Sleeper (1973)Simpsons Movie (2007) -South Park - Bigger, Longer & Uncut (1999) -Team America: World Police (2004) -'War Inc.' (2008)Only Fools and Horses (1981)
*Sci-Fi*

Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) -The Day the Earth Stood Still (1951)Gattaca (1997) -Independence Day (1996) -The Matrix Trilogy (1999) -Star Wars (1977) -, -Serenity (2005) -, -, -Total Recall (1990)They Live (1988)Terminator Trilogy (1984) -Tron (1982)Slaughterhouse-Five (1972) -
*Terrorism / Foreign Policy / Empire*

Arlington Road (1999)Bananas (1971)Battle of Algiers (1967)Iron Man (2008) -The Man Who Would Be King (1975)The Path to 9/11 (2006)Rendition (2007)Sophie Scholl: The Final Days (2005) -, -, -Seven Days in May (1966)Snow Falling on Cedars (1999)Salvador (1986)Tailor of Panama (2001) -WarGames (1983)
*TV Series*

Jericho (2006) -John Adams (2008)Prison Break (2005) -The Prisoner (1967) -, -Firefly (2002) -The Wire (2002) -Deadwood (2004)Yes, Minister (1980)M*A*S*H (1972) -, -

----------


## Conza88

> It's quite a great distopian anti-bureaucracy movie.  Robert DeNiro plays a rogue electrician.  It also deals with the issues of terrorism and government oppression.
> 
> This movie rocks.  I'd highly recommend it.





> Doctor Zhivago
> 
> http://imdb.com/title/tt0059113/
> 
> Lots of other cool facts here:
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/Vote2008/page?id=3393725
> Choose Ron Paul, then go to "Favorite Things"





> Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
> 
> Because of "the director's belief in the difference that one individual can make. This theme would be expanded even further in Capra's It's a Wonderful Life and other films."
> 
> "Mr. Smith goes to Washington has been cited as one of the quintessential whistleblower films in American history."
> 
> "It is now viewed as an excellent depiction of how activists mobilize grassroots support to preserve unique places from corrupt government development projects."


Ps.. I realise a thread like this might have been around before? I did a search for 'movie' in title thread.. went back all 7 pages, and couldn't find it. So feel free to point me in the direction of a libertarian movie list if there is one.

----------


## Ozwest

" Pulp Fiction"

Brutality with music.

----------


## Conza88

Gladiator. Link to review.

_This, like Blade Runner, is a political film, which should be banned by governments with any desire to control their populations, as was Three Hundred Spartans back in the sixties. It does not date itself with over-commentary on the problems of the day. Deny it though the pundits will , it is a film that talks to our youthful political idealism, right to the heart, and Crowe’s brilliant, economic final scene, the vista of Rome as the Tiber flows at the end, speak not of some colorful but forgotten era, but of us, as we look too like Colosseum spectators on the events that made a part of what we are today, so long ago._

What about Lord of the Rings? I provided a link to a review with criticisms of it. But I think it may be a bit too anal? The things mentioned like the ents etc.. the greenies would love, but you could argue since their alive (lol) they are their own property... and sauron doesn't own the lands of the forest that he burnt to begin with.. (haha - I'm talking about lord of the rings.. what's the world coming too) 

Anyway; come across this whilst browsing lewrockwell and the mass pages on movie reviews. 

_In this story J.R.R. Tolkien demonstrates that power can corrupt even the best of people. People who start out with good intentions can be seduced by this power until their primary goal becomes maintaining that power, and not the good intentions which motivated them to seek the power in the first place._ 

It's also got one all seeing, all powerful, all knowing eye... kind of like one world government aye?

----------


## Dorfsmith

Are you going to add Documentaries to your list? I could add a ton starting with Why We Fight.

----------


## SnappleLlama

Deliverance.

----------


## Conza88

Freedom's flicks: The 20 best libertarian movies of all time

_Editor's note: It all started, said the editors of the Orange County Register, when they got bored with President Clinton's scandal-of-the-day, and decided to compile a list of the "20 Best Libertarian Movies of All Time."_

It was late November 1998, the elections were over, the impeachment hearings seemed to be a "fizzle," and there was nothing to do at the Orange County Register -- one of the most consistently small-"l" libertarian newspapers in the country -- except "watch a movie."

And, while they were at it, to decide which staff favorites did the best job of celebrating liberty on film.

Why? Well, "if the American Film Institute can come up with a list and the Vatican can come up with a list, why not libertarians?" they asked.

They were looking for movies, they said, "that encourage individualism over tyranny, self-responsibility over paternalism, and, well, that offer a hearty dose of against-the-grain individualism."

Their process was simple (if somewhat passionately debated): Nine staff members from the newspaper's Opinion and Commentary pages brainstormed a list of over 100 titles, and then winnowed it down to the Top 20 with two ballots.

When that was completed, the staff of the Orange County Register then speculated about the worst movies of all time, from a libertarian point of view.

"You won't find any of the Star Trek series on the list, for instance, because the crew's exploration efforts were in service to the 'Federation.' Mitigating circumstance: The Federation forbade any interference with alien cultures -- although the crew of the Enterprise violated the 'prime directive' every chance they got," they wrote.

"You also won't find James Bond films on the list -- Bond accepted without question the government's missions and besides, private enterprise was demonized as the Dark Side of Man."

But enough about the bad movies. Here is the Orange County Register's list of the greatest "movies for freedom lovers" of all time.

*1. Brazil (1985).* Watch the painful inner workings of a futuristic bureaucracy where individualism is crushed. Directed by Monty Python alum Terry Gilliam, the movie is a surrealistic view of a society in which everything seems to be run by a kind of global DMV. Trying to fix a bureaucratic snafu that led to the arrest of the wrong man, lowly bureaucrat Sam Lowry becomes himself the enemy of the state.

Brazil is a zany classic of the libertarian belief in the importance of individual's dignity and freedom against an all-powerful government. Given the increase in government of recent years, it's even more chilling than when first released 13 years ago.

Best libertarian moment: Harry Tuttle, played by Robert DeNiro, becomes the most-wanted criminal by breaking into buildings to perform heating ventilation and air conditioning repairs without -- horrors! -- a permit.
*
2. A Man for All Seasons (1966).* St. Thomas More is beheaded for opposing the tyranny of Henry VIII.

Best libertarian moment: Just before his execution, More utters a final sentence of defiance against the tyrant: "I die His Majesty's good servant, but God's first."
*
3. Braveheart (1995).* Mel Gibson plays William Wallace, who leads the Scots in their fight against British tyranny.

Best libertarian moment: As his torturer begins the fatal evisceration, Wallace shouts out one last word before he dies: "Freeeeeedommmmm!"
*
4. Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956, original version).* In a quiet California town, folks are being replaced with look-alike alien pod people who sap each individual's humanity in the name of the common good. A great sci-fi drama that doubles as a devastating critique of totalitarianism.

Best libertarian moment: Kevin McCarthy describes how shocking it is to watch people he knows drained of their humanity and individualism. It happens all the time without the pods, he explained, but usually over a lifetime rather than instantaneously.

*5.The Fountainhead (1949).* Scripted by Ayn Rand from her novel, it's a bold story of an architect who endures poverty and scorn rather than give in to the prevailing egalitarian values of his architect-competitors. The movie, although a bit turgid, well reflects her uncompromising philosophy of individualism.

Best libertarian moment: The whole movie is a libertarian moment. If we had to pick one, it would be where Howard Roark (Gary Cooper), defending himself in court after having blown up his own housing project because conventional thinkers meddled with its design, gives a Randian speech, saying: "The reasoning mind cannot work under any form of compulsion."

*6. Fahrenheit 451 (1966).* It's based on the Ray Bradbury book about how freedom lovers learn books by heart to subvert a futuristic totalitarian government that attempts to control people's thoughts by banning and burning books.

Best libertarian moment: At the end, people are walking around in the rebel encampment in the woods, defying the book burners by each memorizing a book.

*7. Casablanca (1942).* The immortal Rick and Ilsa fight the Nazis. Rick is a capitalist who used to run guns and now operates a bar and cafe, with "secret" illegal gambling games going on in the back room.

Best libertarian moment: When Nazi Major Strasser threatens to invade New York City, Rick makes a great argument against gun control: "Well, there are certain sections of New York, Major, that I wouldn't advise you to try to invade."

*8. Schindler's List (1993)*. Probably the best dramatic depiction of the horrors of the Nazi extermination regime. Director Steven Spielberg avoids preachiness by showing a dramatic story of one "righteous gentile" who helped save Jews from Auschwitz.

Best libertarian moment: Oskar Schindler, played by Liam Neeson, is horseback riding near Krakow, Poland, and comes upon Nazis mistreating Jews and he realizes the Jews' humanity. From then on, he uses all his talents, resources, and cunning to save every person he can.

*9. The Quiet Man (1951).* Kind of a John Ford Western set in director Ford's beloved Ireland, with epic fistfights over Maureen O'Hara and no government in sight. Besides, we couldn't have a Top 20 list like this without John Wayne on it.

Best libertarian moment: The barroom brawls where disagreements were settled voluntarily -- without even the interference of the police.

*10. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975).* Who are the sane ones in a psychiatric ward? Jack Nicholson, playing McMurphy, resists arbitrary authority.

Best libertarian moment: After the electroshock treatment that's supposed to subdue him and make him less anti-social, McMurphy remains as feisty as ever.

*11. Gone With the Wind (1939).* The Yankees invade Tara, burn private property in Atlanta, and kill people. After the war, Scarlett and Rhett beat carpetbaggers at their own game and become wealthy capitalists.
*
12. What About Bob? (1991).* The best critique of psychology and psychiatry outside a Thomas Szasz book, and more hilarious. It stars Bill Murray in his funniest role as a "multi-phobic" patient driving psych-jockey Richard Dreyfus nuts.
*
13. The Searchers (1956).* The Duke makes our list again in John Ford's epic, playing the fiercely individualistic Ethan Edwards.

*14. The Ten Commandments (1956, tie)*. Moses (Charlton Heston) leads the Israelites out of slavery to Pharaoh (played with bald-headed bravado by Yul Brynner). Then on Mt. Sinai, God gives Moses the Decalogue, including the favorites of libertarians: "Thou shalt not steal" and "Thou shalt not covet."

*14. Ninotchka (1939, tie).* "Garbo speaks" ran the ads touting the former star of silent films. She does so in one of the funniest anti-communist movies ever made. Similar story remade as "Silk Stockings" (1957) with Fred Astaire, Cyd Charisse, and delightful dancing.

*16. Sleeper (1973).* Woody Allen's anti-utopian comedy is one of his funniest. It's a takeoff on Orwell's "1984" in which a Big Brother-like dictator destroys freedom while Woody and Diane Keaton organize a revolution.

*17. Duck Soup (1933).* The Marx Brothers turn war into anarchy. All hail, Freedonia!
*
18. Star Wars (1977),* plus sequels. Aided by cute droids, Luke, Princess Leia, and smuggler Han rebel against the ultimate Evil Empire.

*19. Network (1976).* It's a send-up of the TV media that still packs a wallop 22 years after its opening. The scream of nutty anchorman Howard Beale, "I'm mad as Hell and I'm not going to take it anymore!" in real life became the rallying cry of the late Howard Jarvis two years later in his fight to enact the Proposition 13 tax cuts [in California].

*20. The Godfather (1972).* When you outlaw drugs and gambling, you get corrupt politicians and cops, murder, and great gangster movies.

_Reprinted with no permission of The Orange County Register, copyrighted 1998._

----------


## Conza88

> Are you going to add Documentaries to your list? I could add a ton starting with Why We Fight.


Nope... Already done that. 
*~~~ Must See Documentaries ~~~
*

----------


## SnappleLlama

Oh yeah...you posted Firefly, but what about Serenity?  Yay!

----------


## SnappleLlama

OMG....Akira needs to be added to this!!

----------


## Dorfsmith

Here's a couple oldies that might make the list.

Blade Runner
Logan's Run
A Clockwork Orange

----------


## Conza88

> OMG....Akira needs to be added to this!!


Tellz me what is it? 

The Siege
X2: X-men United 
Wag the Dog 
Braveheart 
The Castle


Team America: World Police ? lol

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Nope... Already done that. 
> *~~~ Must See Documentaries ~~~
> *


Wow, completely missed that! Can't wait to dig in and add what I missed to my netflix queue

----------


## SnappleLlama

> Tellz me what is it?


Only the greatest anime ever!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akira_(film))

Czech it!

----------


## frasu

My suggestions

Birth of a Nation (1915)

Metropolis (1927)
Citizen Kane (1941)
12 Angry Man (1957)
Touch Of Evil (1958)
The Twilight Zone Series (1959)
Battle of Algiers (1967) so great ****
Cool Hand Luke (1967)
A Clockwork Orange (1971)
Jacob's Ladder (1980)
Nineteen Eighty-Four (1984)
JFK (1991)
Braveheart (1995)
Dark City (1998)
The Patriot (2000)
Death of a President (2006)
Land of the Blind (2006)
John Adams (2008)

----------


## Conza88

> Only the greatest anime ever!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akira_(film)
> 
> Czech it!


_Notable motifs in the film include youth culture, delinquency, psychic awareness, social unrest and future uncertainty weighed against the historical spectre of nuclear destruction and Japan's post-war economic revival. The film also explores a number of psychological and philosophical themes, such as the nature of corruption, the Will to power, and the growth from childhood to maturity both in individuals and the human race itself._ 

Sounddddds pretty good 




> Wow, completely missed that! Can't wait to dig in and add what I missed to my netflix queue


Well... someone seems to think it's still only worthy of hot topics..  beats me as to why..

----------


## Dorfsmith

> _Notable motifs in the film include youth culture, delinquency, psychic awareness, social unrest and future uncertainty weighed against the historical spectre of nuclear destruction and Japan's post-war economic revival. The film also explores a number of psychological and philosophical themes, such as the nature of corruption, the Will to power, and the growth from childhood to maturity both in individuals and the human race itself._ 
> 
> Sounddddds pretty good 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... someone seems to think it's still only worthy of hot topics..  beats me as to why..


Well that would explain it. I posted a link to the thread on my board so at least my friends can find it. It's a fantastic list

----------


## acptulsa

_Dr. Strangelove.  All the King's Men._  And the Will Rogers version of _A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court_ isn't as pointedly preachy, but it is great fun.  _All the President's Men_ deserves a mention, too...

----------


## Conza88

> Well that would explain it. I posted a link to the thread on my board so at least my friends can find it. It's a fantastic list


You have to be a member to be able to see it.. Lol, which makes it even more frustrating.
*
The Castle (1997)*_- Genre: Comedy.  Starring Michael Caton, Anne Tenney.
A mans home is his castle. At least that is the opinion of Darryl Kerrigan (Caton) and his family, who live close to the Melbourne airport. Thats never been a problem, until the airport wants to expand onto his land. Finding out that his home is to be compulsorily acquired, Darryl decides to fight back, no matter how hopeless it seems. A great movie about liberty and the right to private property.
Best libertarian quote: Lawyer-There is an ironclad agreement between federal, state, and local governments and the Airports Commission.
Darryl Kerrigan-Well, wheres the agreement with Darryl Kerrigan?_

*Antz* _(1998) Genre: Comedy.  Starring Woody Allen, Sylvester Stallone.
Z, a worker ant, tries to break free from his totalitarian society in order to meet the princess. After switching with a soldier ant, he ends up becoming a hero and must work to foil a plan by the ant general to exterminate the worker population and institute regimentation of the colony. Strong themes of individuality, anti-conscription, anti-fascist, and anti-communism are throughout the movie. Or maybe were just reading too much into it. 
Best libertarian quote: Z- Mindless zombies capitulating to an oppressive system.
Princess- Wanna dance?
Z- ABSOLUTLY!_ 

*Minority Report (2002)* _Genre: Sci-Fi, Action.  Starring Tom Cruise, Colin Ferrell.
A great movie exploring the aspects of pre-destination vs. free will. In the future, Washington, D.C. is void of murder. Due to three pre-cogs, who can see the future, and the Department of Pre-Crime, potential murders are arrested before they commit the murder. But can people change their future? If they know they are going to commit a crime, do they have a choice? This movie explores the ultimate trade-off of liberty for security. 
Best libertarian quote: Pre-cog- You can choose.._

----------


## Conza88

http://www.mises.org/content/film.asp

Do we think the Manchurian Candidate passes the test?

----------


## Dorfsmith

double post.

----------


## Dorfsmith

> You have to be a member to be able to see it.. Lol, which makes it even more frustrating.
> *
> The Castle (1997)*_- Genre: Comedy.  Starring Michael Caton, Anne Tenney.
> A mans home is his castle. At least that is the opinion of Darryl Kerrigan (Caton) and his family, who live close to the Melbourne airport. Thats never been a problem, until the airport wants to expand onto his land. Finding out that his home is to be compulsorily acquired, Darryl decides to fight back, no matter how hopeless it seems. A great movie about liberty and the right to private property.
> Best libertarian quote: Lawyer-There is an ironclad agreement between federal, state, and local governments and the Airports Commission.
> Darryl Kerrigan-Well, wheres the agreement with Darryl Kerrigan?_
> 
> *Antz* _(1998) Genre: Comedy.  Starring Woody Allen, Sylvester Stallone.
> Z, a worker ant, tries to break free from his totalitarian society in order to meet the princess. After switching with a soldier ant, he ends up becoming a hero and must work to foil a plan by the ant general to exterminate the worker population and institute regimentation of the colony. Strong themes of individuality, anti-conscription, anti-fascist, and anti-communism are throughout the movie. Or maybe were just reading too much into it. 
> ...


Well, several of them are members so hopefully they lot in and check it out.

----------


## LittleLightShining

> Only the greatest anime ever!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akira_(film))
> 
> Czech it!


Personally I like the Hiyao Miyazaki movies better. Spirited Away was a beautiful movie, as was Howl's Moving Castle.

Plus I can't believe no one mentioned the Star Wars movies. Of course I prefer episodes 4-6, but Queen Amidala's line in episode 3 "So this is how Liberty dies... to the sound of thunderous applause" reminds me of an Obama rally.

----------


## Conza88

> Deliverance.


And whats this one about?

----------


## SnappleLlama

> And whats this one about?


It's about being anally raped by a bunch of hillbillies...sounds familiar, doesn't it? 

It's pretty much Bush & Co.

----------


## acptulsa

> It's about being anally raped by a bunch of hillbillies...sounds familiar, doesn't it? 
> 
> It's pretty much Bush & Co.


At least the hillbillies in the movie serenaded you on the banjo first.  No wonder people preferred Clinton--he plays the sax.

----------


## SnappleLlama

> at least the hillbillies in the movie serenaded you on the banjo first.  No wonder people preferred clinton--he plays the sax.


rofl!!!!  :d:d:d

*listens to Dueling Banjos*

----------


## Maverick

> Blade Runner
> Logan's Run
> A Clockwork Orange


Yes.




> The Siege
> X2: X-men United 
> Wag the Dog 
> Braveheart 
> The Castle


Isn't it strange how eerily prophetic The Siege and Wag the Dog were? 

Also, you reminded me of The Last Castle, has anyone seen it? It stars Robert Redford and James Gandolfini, the latter is a power-mad prison warden, and the former is a prisoner who leads an uprising against him. It's a great microcosm for the struggle against tyrannical government.




> Team America: World Police ? lol


Sure, why not?

Also, what about Fight Club?

----------


## Dary

South park - Bigger, Longer & Uncut

----------


## Maverick

Also, I can't figure out how the hell Finding Nemo is libertarian at all. I even read the Lew Rockwell blog, and I still have no clue.

Ghostbusters is an interesting one though. I've never looked at it that way before, but it does kind of fit. It is kind of cool seeing these guys as a function of the private sector, being able to take on spooky ghosts and such without the gubmint's help.

Idiocracy has some good points about the dumbing down of our culture, but some of the situations they expect us to accept are a bit of a stretch. For instance, _everyone_ in the movie is as dumb as mud. The president, the White House staff, every head of a major corporation...they're all dumb as a bag of bricks. (Sure, they're not that bright in real life either, but at least they're not drooling-mouth-breathers dumb.) Don't you think that _somebody_ in that movie would still be smart? With everyone else dumbed down, the few smart individuals would probably be the ones to consolidate power and run the show, being more easily able to manipulate the rest. The story of that manipulation would've been an interesting one to tell in this movie, imo.

----------


## familydog

If you want a powerful anti-war film, I recomend seeing _Grave of the Fireflies_.

----------


## Conza88

> If you want a powerful anti-war film, I recomend seeing _Grave of the Fireflies_.


Ok cool.

What about Lord of the Flies? 

hmmm. btw, I'll add all the suggestions up so far in a bit.

----------


## rajibo

> If you want a powerful anti-war film, I recomend seeing _Grave of the Fireflies_.


That is one of the most depressing movies I've ever seen.

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

The Fountainhead starring Gary Cooper, yes melodramatic, but, pretty cool.

----------


## dude58677

> The point of this is to collect great, educational & must see quality movies, tv shows, & series that essentially pertain to our movement of Peace, Truth, Freedom, Liberty & Prosperity including government inefficiency, immorality, that encourage individualism over tyranny, self-responsibility over paternalism, and, well, that offer a hearty dose of against-the-grain individualism etc.
> 
> Movies that enlighten about the current state of affairs, as well as heed warning & inform should be added here. Also maybe provide a synopsis or blurb about it, as to why its such a classic, and I'll add it up. 
> 
> 
> The Network
> 1984
> Animal Farm
> Dr. Zhivago
> ...


Why not "Path to 9-11"? It makes it very clear about blowback.

----------


## Conza88

> Also, I can't figure out how the hell Finding Nemo is libertarian at all. I even read the Lew Rockwell blog, and I still have no clue.


Yea that's a good point. I think it got a mention because of self-responsibility over paternalism? Kids can go have fun or whatever... nannystate stay away.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

The Mouse that Roared
La Vallee
Brother Sun, Sister Moon
Red Dawn
Fight Club

Books I'd most like to see made into a movie:
Shockwave Rider
The Monkey Wrench Gang

-n

----------


## lucius

'War Inc.' would be a good addition.

----------


## Maverick

> Yea that's a good point. I think it got a mention because of self-responsibility over paternalism? Kids can go have fun or whatever... nannystate stay away.


Yeah, I can see how that's a good way to look at it. However, the Rockwell blog never mentioned anything to that effect.

----------


## familydog

> That is one of the most depressing movies I've ever seen.


Indeed. 

Although it may be too intense for young children, it is a good anti-war movie to show older children.

----------


## Conza88

Tv shows...

Prison Break? - You know government conspiracy etc.. >

X-files - Government conspiracy...

Hmm

----------


## Maverick

Wait, you know what? I just realized this entire thread is a farce. You mean to tell me that something can come out of the entertainment business that isn't doing damage to the moral fabric of our society? Surely you jest. Nothing comes out of Hollyweird besides libruls, jooz, gays, and......librul gay joo propaganda.

----------


## Conza88

> Wait, you know what? I just realized this entire thread is a farce. You mean to tell me that something can come out of the entertainment business that isn't doing damage to the moral fabric of our society? Surely you jest. Nothing comes out of Hollyweird besides libruls, jooz, gays, and......librul gay joo propaganda.




You can't have 365 days of propaganda... and not one day of an alternative viewpoint without looking retarded.

Why did Fox News have Alex Jones discussing that madame who got suicided?

I'm watching The Castle right now... and it's epically libertarian.. not out of Hollywood may help its case... but its from Australia... err hello, shatter paradigms much?

Even gun rights are held up in this one.. lmao

----------


## Theocrat



----------


## invisible

Johnny Got His Gun - surprised no one has mentioned this one yet.

And on a lighter note:  
Blazing Saddles - a wonderful statement about corruption in government, the justice system, and society at large.
Caddyshack - one of the most anti-establishment / anti-authoritarian movies of all time.

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

How about "1776"? (1972)  Who can resist a musical comedy about the First Continental Congress?

----------


## frasu

more suggestions

----------


## Conza88

^^ I think I saw a review on lew rock, that mentioned Gandhi <-- why is that though?

Seems odd.. lol

I guess... for a stand against imperialism / occupation?

----------


## rajibo

Now out on Bluray!

----------


## frasu

> ^^ I think I saw a review on lew rock, that mentioned Gandhi <-- why is that though?
> 
> Seems odd.. lol
> 
> I guess... for a stand against imperialism / occupation?


Yeah, it is mainly for his admirable way to deal with the oppressive power of the Empire... Plus, although socialist in nature, he still wanted a world where individuals would freely and voluntarily strive for equality, i.e rich people would voluntarily give up excess wealth and land for helping out the poor folks. I don't think he wanted government to enforce any of his believes.

But the main reason, an inspiring story and a great life, worth learning from.

----------


## ingrid

Can't believe that no one has mentioned They Live yet.  The day before the March, I kept getting asked what I was seeing through my sunglasses...

----------


## georgiaboy

> The Fountainhead starring Jimmy Stewart, yes melodramatic, but, pretty cool.


quick correction - Gary Cooper is the star, playing Howard Roark, not Jimmy Stewart.  easy to get those two confused.

yes, it's melodramatic, but in an extremely stylized way that really drives the Ayn Rand influence and thematics home.  It's a film that I hated early on, but then grew to truly appreciate the more I watched and understood the layers and intellect behind it.  definitely a thinking person's film.

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

> quick correction - Gary Cooper is the star, playing Howard Roark, not Jimmy Stewart.  easy to get those two confused.
> 
> yes, it's melodramatic, but in an extremely stylized way that really drives the Ayn Rand influence and thematics home.  It's a film that I hated early on, but then grew to truly appreciate the more I watched and understood the layers and intellect behind it.  definitely a thinking person's film.


ha, yeah, I just corrected that, I was thinking about the movie during dinner, and thought... oops! that wasn't Jimmy Stewart!  LOL  Got my classic actors mixed up. sorry for that

----------


## RCA

> Are you going to add Documentaries to your list? I could add a ton starting with Why We Fight.


Why don't you get to it?

Just edit the wiki:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=129763

----------


## RCA

> Can't believe that no one has mentioned They Live yet.  The day before the March, I kept getting asked what I was seeing through my sunglasses...


They Live, The Matrix and V for Vendetta are the three movies that I think most captures the spirit of our movement.

And also V:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085106/

Conza,

A good way to begin would be to go down the book list and see which ones were made into movies:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=129762

----------


## RCA

> Now out on Bluray!


Ah, yes, what a beautiful choice, sir!

----------


## RCA

Here's a few more for now:

WarGames

Cloak & Dagger

The Philadelphia Experiment

Team America: World Police

Night of the Living Dead (1968)

Dawn of the Dead (1978)

Day of the Dead

Psycho

The Lost Boys

Time Bandits

Mad Max

The Road Warrior

Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome

THX 1138

The Silence of the Lambs

The Texas Chain Saw Massacre (1974)

A Nightmare on Elm Street

A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors

Hellraiser

Hellbound: Hellraiser 2

The Beyond

Alien

Aliens

The Goonies

Close Encounters of the Third Kind

The Usual Suspects

Scarface

Goodfellas

Casino

A Bronx Tale

Robocop

The Terminator

Terminator 2: Judgment Day

Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines

Escape From New York

Tron

Enemy of the State

Enemy at the Gates

Cinderella Man

American History X

The Running Man

Total Recall

----------


## Conza88

> Here's a few more for now:
> 
> WarGames
> 
> Cloak & Dagger
> 
> The Philadelphia Experiment
> 
> Team America: World Police
> ...


Some epic additions right there... History X for racism... scarface for drugs... etc. etc. lol.. kind of releveant... Don't Declare a War on Drugs... you'l create scarface

----------


## RCA

> Some epic additions right there... History X for racism... scarface for drugs... etc. etc. lol.. kind of releveant... Don't Declare a War on Drugs... you'l create scarface


To put it another way, end the War on Drugs and nobody gets their arm sawed off with a chainsaw!

----------


## RCA

Also:

The Good, The Bad & The Ugly

The Shawshank Redemption

12 Angry Men

The Deer Hunter

Invasion of the Bodysnatchers

----------


## Conza88

> Also:
> 
> The Good, The Bad & The Ugly


I watched the 3 films in the dollar trilogy.... fistful of dollars, for a few dollars more and then this one the other day...

Simply... EPIC.. I'm addicted to westerns now... hah bloody hell, if there's a costumer party sometime... I'm going as blondie.. with stubble and all. 



Just wondering though; it's addition... ? How are they libertarian?

Lee Van Cleef is insane... as angel eyes.

----------


## RCA

> I watched the 3 films in the dollar trilogy.... fistful of dollars, for a few dollars more and then this one the other day...
> 
> Simply... EPIC.. I'm addicted to westerns now... hah bloody hell, if there's a costumer party sometime... I'm going as blondie.. with stubble and all. 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering though; it's addition... ? How are they libertarian?


Individual Liberty, 2nd Amendment, Property Rights, Justice, Each to His Own, Responsibility, Precious Metals, Early America, Tyrannical Behavior, Limited Government, etc...

----------


## Conza88

> Individual Liberty, 2nd Amendment, Property Rights, Justice, Each to His Own, Responsibility, Precious Metals, Early America, Tyrannical Behavior, Limited Government, etc...


Haha good enough for me...  Just not too sure its going to be interpreted the same way by the average american..

----------


## familydog

Joyeux Noel

"Amazon.com
Joyeux Noel captures a rare moment of grace from one of the worst wars in the history of mankind, World War I. On Christmas Eve, 1914, as German, French, and Scottish regiments face each other from their respective trenches, a musical call-and-response turns into an impromptu cease-fire, trading chocolates and champagne, playing soccer, and comparing pictures of their wives. But when Christmas ends, the war returns...Joyeux Noel has been justly accused of sentimentality, but if any subject warrants such an earnest and hopeful treatment, it's the horrors of trench warfare."

It is such a beautiful movie. I see it as an antiwar film.

----------


## Conza88

> Joyeux Noel
> 
> "Amazon.com
> Joyeux Noel captures a rare moment of grace from one of the worst wars in the history of mankind, World War I. On Christmas Eve, 1914, as German, French, and Scottish regiments face each other from their respective trenches, a musical call-and-response turns into an impromptu cease-fire, trading chocolates and champagne, playing soccer, and comparing pictures of their wives. But when Christmas ends, the war returns...Joyeux Noel has been justly accused of sentimentality, but if any subject warrants such an earnest and hopeful treatment, it's the horrors of trench warfare."
> 
> It is such a beautiful movie. I see it as antiwar.


Yep seen that... Great movie. There was a childrens book of it... dunno what age i read it at.. but i remember shedding a tear..

----------


## Suzu

I guess a lot of you aren't old enough to remember Apocalypse Now. Great anti-war flick.

----------


## TastyWheat

I guess Rendition is a good one too, but I only saw about half the movie.

----------


## ingrid

Based on what other people have posted, these films (that I hadn't seen mentioned yet) might be of interest...

Battle Royale
City of God
Andrei Rublev
Falling Down
Aguirre, the Wrath of God
Taxi Driver

----------


## Conza88

Ok, I realise now the best way to do this is to set up an in thread tag system. 
I will eventually list all the movies on their own by alphabetical order, (not in categories) but then add tags to them, to the right of them... then to find a movie you want (i.e justice, etc.) you like.. just ctrl + f

----------


## Conza88

Just saw Brazil.... pretty good. lol VERY anti bureaucracy..

----------


## Liberty4Free

How about Equilibrium starring Christian Bale and Sean Bean?

In a futuristic world, a strict regime has eliminated war by suppressing emotions: Books, art and music are strictly forbidden, and feeling is a crime punishable by death -- a rule that's enforced by feeding the denizens a mood-limiting drug. John Preston (Christian Bale) is a top government official responsible for destroying those who resist the rules. But when he misses a dose of his own medication, he experiences a pang of conscience.

----------


## Conza88

> How about Equilibrium starring Christian Bale and Sean Bean?
> 
> In a futuristic world, a strict regime has eliminated war by suppressing emotions: Books, art and music are strictly forbidden, and feeling is a crime punishable by death -- a rule that's enforced by feeding the denizens a mood-limiting drug. John Preston (Christian Bale) is a top government official responsible for destroying those who resist the rules. But when he misses a dose of his own medication, he experiences a pang of conscience.




Will check it out... Bealee lol

Robert De Niro was in Brazil... haha

Dloaded Clock Work Orange.. and They live & fahrenheit 451

When I get the time.. the alphabetising will continue, then it'd be cool if people could write tags for them.

----------


## AmericasLastHope

Harrison Bergeron

The year was 2081 and everybody was finally equal. Nobody was smarter than anybody else. Nobody was better looking than anybody else. Nobody was stronger than anybody else, quicker than anybody else. All this equality was due to the 211th, 212th & 213th amendments to the Constitution. and the unceasing vigilance of the agents of the United States Handicapper General. They were not only equal before God & the law, everybody was equal every which way.

----------


## JK/SEA

The original THE DAY THE EARTH STOOD STILL, Starring Michael Rennie.

This movie has it all.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

Already been mentioned, but everyone should definitely see Equilibrium!

----------


## AmericasLastHope

2081: Everyone Will Finally Be Equal


http://www.finallyequal.com/

----------


## familydog

Bump.

_Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee_

The book is better. The movie is great too.

----------


## Conza88

> Already been mentioned, but everyone should definitely see Equilibrium!


 Yeah... people if someone has said it.. doesn't matter.. reaffirm or comment that others should see it, if its worthy..

The more comments on it, the more worthy essentially.. more likely others will see it.

----------


## Conza88

Fahrenheit 451 was awesome...

Can I just say though.... DAMMMNN.. 1966 hotties.. the women are classic in this flick. Both the female leading roles

----------


## SeanEdwards

Full Metal Jacket

----------


## Conza88

Network

----------


## Conza88

*Heroic Anti-Egalitarian Movie!*
_Posted by Lew Rockwell at August 15, 2008 05:43 PM

Murray Rothbard loved Kurt Vonnegut's libertarian short story Harrison Bergeron, a dystopian vision of the year 2081 in which everyone is equal. The beautiful must wear masks, the strong and graceful must be hobbled, the brilliant must have their thoughts electronically interrupted, all by decree of the egalitarian State. Here is the trailer of 2081. And you have to love the name of the website: finallyequal.com. Who says the cause of liberty is not making progress? (Thanks to John Hall.)_

http://www.finallyequal.com/trailer-large.html

----------


## rajibo

> *Heroic Anti-Egalitarian Movie!*
> _Posted by Lew Rockwell at August 15, 2008 05:43 PM
> 
> Murray Rothbard loved Kurt Vonnegut's libertarian short story Harrison Bergeron, a dystopian vision of the year 2081 in which everyone is equal. The beautiful must wear masks, the strong and graceful must be hobbled, the brilliant must have their thoughts electronically interrupted, all by decree of the egalitarian State. Here is the trailer of 2081. And you have to love the name of the website: finallyequal.com. Who says the cause of liberty is not making progress? (Thanks to John Hall.)_
> 
> http://www.finallyequal.com/trailer-large.html


That looks $#@!in' great!!!

It should fit right in there with 2 of my favorite movies, Brazil and Dark City....

----------


## Conza88

> That looks $#@!in' great!!!
> 
> It should fit right in there with 2 of my favorite movies, Brazil and Dark City....


Dark City I'll have to dload next then 

But yea, I want this to be at the cinemas / movies everywhere..

----------


## Mach

Never Cry Wolf

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Never_Cry_Wolf_(film)

A sample.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4G2IC5idTs

----------


## AmericasLastHope

> *Heroic Anti-Egalitarian Movie!*
> _Posted by Lew Rockwell at August 15, 2008 05:43 PM
> 
> Murray Rothbard loved Kurt Vonnegut's libertarian short story Harrison Bergeron, a dystopian vision of the year 2081 in which everyone is equal. The beautiful must wear masks, the strong and graceful must be hobbled, the brilliant must have their thoughts electronically interrupted, all by decree of the egalitarian State. Here is the trailer of 2081. And you have to love the name of the website: finallyequal.com. Who says the cause of liberty is not making progress? (Thanks to John Hall.)_
> 
> http://www.finallyequal.com/trailer-large.html


This movie sounds too racist.  You might want to edit it and make it more politically correct before you spread it to the general public...thanks.

----------


## Conza88

> This movie sounds too racist.  You might want to edit it and make it more politically correct before you spread it to the general public...thanks.


This comment sounds too stupid. You might want to edit it and make it more intellectually correct before you spread it to the general public... thanks.

----------


## AmericasLastHope

> This comment sounds too stupid. You might want to edit it and make it more intellectually correct before you spread it to the general public... thanks.


Sorry if I offended you, I was being sarcastic.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bury my Heart at Wounded Knee.

----------


## alaric

the movie Southern Comfort and the series Have Gun, Will Travel.

----------


## RSLudlum

> *Heroic Anti-Egalitarian Movie!*
> _Posted by Lew Rockwell at August 15, 2008 05:43 PM
> 
> Murray Rothbard loved Kurt Vonnegut's libertarian short story Harrison Bergeron, a dystopian vision of the year 2081 in which everyone is equal. The beautiful must wear masks, the strong and graceful must be hobbled, the brilliant must have their thoughts electronically interrupted, all by decree of the egalitarian State. Here is the trailer of 2081. And you have to love the name of the website: finallyequal.com. Who says the cause of liberty is not making progress? (Thanks to John Hall.)_
> 
> http://www.finallyequal.com/trailer-large.html


Have you seen the 1995 Showtime version of the story??

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...06468841636088

----------


## Conza88

> Sorry if I offended you, I was being sarcastic.


So was I. You should watch some more Monty Python though; need some work + make it more extreme, thus making sure you appear crazy and can't be misconstrued as being serious in anyway

----------


## Conza88

> Have you seen the 1995 Showtime version of the story??
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...06468841636088


Nope.. should I? 

Or wait for the "good" version ?

----------


## AmericasLastHope

> So was I. You should watch some more Monty Python though; need some work + make it more extreme, thus making sure you appear crazy and can't be misconstrued as being serious in anyway


LOL.  I've always been told Life of Brian is good.  I'll have to check it out.  The only one I've ever seen is the Holy Grail.

----------


## TastyWheat

Just looked at the list.  A lot of good movies, but I don't think these ones are relevant (or relevant enough):
*Akira*
I saw an explanation for its inclusion, but I doubt the average person would pick up on all of those things.*Dark City*
Philosophical maybe, but in no way political.  Maybe I'm missing the symbolism.  I'm bad at that.*Total Recall*
When we colonize Mars and insert fake memories in people's heads this may have some merit.*The Incredibles*
Aside from the bit about citizens suing superheroes this is just entertainment.*What About Bob?*
Maybe it's a very funny commentary on psychology, but is that what we're trying to fix?*X2: X-Men United*
Wolverine stabbed someone with his claws (FINALLY!), but the tension between species (humans and mutants) was a much bigger theme in the 1st movie.*South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut*
Just as much satire as the TV show, but nothing profound is really discussed.*Blazing Saddles*
It's portrayal of corruption and politics in the Wild West is mildly interesting, but it is a satire.  Historical accuracy is probably on the slim side.*Time Bandits*
This movie may belong on a Top Ten List, but not in this list.*Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Nightmare on Elm Street, Hellraiser*
They're horror movies.  That's all.*The Goonies*
Good movie, but I don't get the relevance.*Escape from New York*
Any relevance this movie could have to the movement or our government are overshadowed by its crappiness.
Feel free to enlighten me if I missed the point with some of these.  Also, since I'm posting, I'd like to suggest these movies:
*Demolition Man*
Cryo-Prisons, Morality Statutes, Underground Society (literally).*The Rock*
Terrorism or Patriotism?*Extreme Measures*
Human Guinea pigs, the "Greater Good".*WALL-E*
Pretty much _Idiocracy_ in cartoon form.*Tooth and Nail*
Peak Oil, Anarchy*Live Free or Die Hard*
Fire Sale (i.e. exploiting infrastructures to create complete chaos).

----------


## Conza88

Ok, they are all alphabetised now... 

Points raised above are great though; discussion on what is worthy or not, challenge what you think isn;t etc.. then those who submitted it; should defend it as to why. 

I'll go through again soon, and alphabetize them more. And start adding, descriptions for the movies... (anti-state, justice, law and order) etc..

----------


## rajibo

> Just looked at the list.  A lot of good movies, but I don't think these ones are relevant (or relevant enough):
> *Dark City*
> Philosophical maybe, but in no way political.  Maybe I'm missing the symbolism.  I'm bad at that.


Since I've been pimping this movie, I'll reply to this.  You're right, it isn't political, but it does go straight at the question of what it means to be an individual, and this movement is all about individualism.

----------


## TastyWheat

> Since I've been pimping this movie, I'll reply to this.  You're right, it isn't political, but it does go straight at the question of what it means to be an individual, and this movement is all about individualism.


My love of Dark City aside, I still disagree with its inclusion.  If it was a focused on individualism vs. collectivism I could get on board.

----------


## TastyWheat

Another suggestion:
*Starship Troopers*
Moral and philosophical aspects of suffrage, civic virtue, the necessities of war and capital punishment.

----------


## Conza88

The Shooter - false flag operation...

----------


## Trance Dance Master

After you watch Citizen Kane, watch RKO 281.  Talk about a battle between old media and new media.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RKO_281

----------


## RSLudlum

> After you watch Citizen Kane, watch RKO 281.  Talk about a battle between old media and new media.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RKO_281


Ah yeah...My first experience with Citizen Kane was in high school English class.  We watched it, had to write on it, and then debate our takes on it.  Damn, gettin' me all nostalgic now. 

Never watched RKO 281, thanks for the heads up.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

A few more for the list:

*Arlington Road (1999)*
Jeff Bridges, Tim Robbins, Joan Cusak and Hope Davis
Widowed when his FBI agent wife is killed in an FBI anti-terrorist operation gone wrong, a college professor (Bridges) becomes increasingly obsessed with the culture and sub-society of these dangerous groups. The arrival of new neighbors (Robbins, Cusack), gives him new spirit, as they are gregarious and friendly, with two children (Gamble, Green) that his son (Clark) can be friends with. He is even beginning to see another woman (Davis). However, he begins to suspect something is odd about the neighbors, something about the way they don't want him to see certain parts of the house, or a set of blueprints they have there. Are his neighbors terrorists... or is the stress of losing his wife merely driving him past the point of paranoia?

*Demolition Man (1993)*
Sylvester Stallone, Wesley Snipes
Sylvester Stallone and Wesley Snipes square off on opposite sides in this sci-fi action-adventure. What used to be the ruthless 20th century, has become a tranquil world of peace law abiding citizenship. Unhealthy foods, swearing and even firearms have been banned. However, when convicted criminal Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes-Passenger 57, New Jack City) escapes from a cryo prison on the day of his parole hearing and escapes to go on a murderous and often hilarious rampage. Coincidentally, the only person who can stop Phoenix is the police officer that Phoenix framed in the crime of manslaughter 36 years before, John Spartan (Sylvester Stallone-Cliffhanger, Rocky). 

*Shooter (2007)*
Mark Wahlberg
Yesterday was about honor. Today is about justice. 
A marksman (Wahlberg) living in exile is coaxed back into action after learning of a plot to kill the president. Ultimately double-crossed and framed for the attempt, he goes on the run to track the real killer and find out who exactly set him up, and why.
(Personal note - this is one of the extremely rare Hollywood movies that get the firearms stuff right, according to some top-notch gunnies I know.)

----------


## familydog

George Romero's Diary of the Dead is an excellent satire on the MSM and the way the media is being handled in general nowadays. 

I also recommend all his other films as well, just because Romero is awesome.

----------


## James Madison

Let's see...

I know it's not a movie but Les Miserables is not only an excellent musical but also a great book. Deals with corruption in government, revolution, etc.

Probably my favorite movie is "Amadeus". Doesn't really have much to do with Ron Paul, but it does feature the best theatrical score of all-time.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

You forgot O Brother, Where Art Thou.

----------


## Trance Dance Master

Deliverance is missing as well.

----------


## Nate K

Silent Hill.  If you watch it and understand the theme, you'll see it's relevance to liberty.

----------


## Godfather89

I don't know about the rest, but *Waking Life* was a good movie to watch!

----------


## flsurfer

wow... that's a long list. Heading to blockbuster now!

----------


## CMoore

Ryan's Daughter 

Along with Dr. Zhivago another David Lean classic.  This one is set in Ireland during WWI.  The Germans are going to supply the Irish rebels arms to fight the British.  This film sparked my fascination with WWI.  If more Americans knew about and understood this war, they would better understand world events today.  So many of the things going on today are the direct blowback from this war.  Also this is a truly beautiful film.  It is cinema as poetry.

----------


## Conza88

> wow... that's a long list. Heading to blockbuster now!


LOL... nice 

Tell us how it goes; if you think anything should be removed etc..

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

For musicals...1776 is a must see for anyone who loves the Declaration of Independence and the Founding Fathers.  We are doing it at the theatre down the road and I'm playing the "currior".  fun fun.  Here's a taste:  

Opening Number "Sit Down John"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-Xyz3mbDmk

----------


## Conza88

Robin Hood (1938)

$#@! you not... saw a vital bit; not the whole thing - Olympics is on... 

The exchange went, from a princess to Robin Hood; but you're thieves, robbers, murders... what will you do with all the money you've taken (from the king)

He then has a little good little exchange and asks her to come with him... he takes her and shows all these poor people, hungry, beaten up, abused,.. and literally says, they had their houses burned from the tax collectors, they come to him for protection... against the normans (the state), they'll give the money back to the people

The quality of it was epic.. color, all good actors, great exchanges - far better than anything that could be written today imo.

----------


## Maverick

> Robin Hood (1938)
> 
> $#@! you not... saw a vital bit; not the whole thing - Olympics is on... 
> 
> The exchange went, from a princess to Robin Hood; but you're thieves, robbers, murders... what will you do with all the money you've taken (from the king)
> 
> He then has a little good little exchange and asks her to come with him... he takes her and shows all these poor people, hungry, beaten up, abused,.. and literally says, they had their houses burned from the tax collectors, they come to him for protection... against the normans (the state), they'll give the money back to the people
> 
> The quality of it was epic.. color, all good actors, great exchanges - far better than anything that could be written today imo.


Hey, this reminds me....I was having a discussion with a friend recently about Robin Hood. He said he didn't like Robin Hood because he was nothing but a damned socialist. I tried to argue the counterpoint, saying that Robin Hood only stole from the tax collectors and gave back to the people who rightly owned the property.

Although, he does still have the admittedly socialist-sounding motto of "steal from the rich and give to the poor." I suppose back in 1938 was the more accurate rendition without the silly motto thrown in?

----------


## Conza88

> Hey, this reminds me....I was having a discussion with a friend recently about Robin Hood. He said he didn't like Robin Hood because he was nothing but a damned socialist. I tried to argue the counterpoint, saying that Robin Hood only stole from the tax collectors and gave back to the people who rightly owned the property.
> 
> Although, he does still have the admittedly socialist-sounding motto of "steal from the rich and give to the poor." I suppose back in 1938 was the more accurate rendition without the silly motto thrown in?


It's a tough one... i.e reading the early references as _"The Robin Hood legend has thus been subject to numerous shifts and mutations throughout its history."_

It all comes from nowhere really... lol, emerged as a fairy tale, but there are also theories linking it to real life events back in the day.

The film The Adventures of Robin Hood portrayed Robin as a hero on a national scale, leading the oppressed Saxons in revolt against their Norman overlords while Richard the Lionheart fought in the Crusades; this movie established itself so definitively that many studios resorted to movies about his son.

^ I think thats the one from 1938. 

_"The idea of Robin Hood as a high-minded Saxon fighting Norman lords also originates in the 19th century. The most notable contributions to this idea of Robin are Thierry's Histoire de la Conquête de l'Angleterre par les Normands (1825), and Sir Walter Scott's Ivanhoe (1819). In this last work in particular, the modern Robin Hood — "King of Outlaws and prince of good fellows!" as Richard the Lionheart calls him — makes his début."_

I see it as an on going battle... esoteric agenda so to speak. Socialists are good at corrupting stuff.. i.e Liberal..... now they are 'progressives'... If it was originally technically true, Robin Hood has taken from the rich _(who got rich from taxation of the people)_ and then gives it back to the poor... they just drop the taxation reference... and bobs your uncle.

I'm not sure that's his motto primarily... it's the theme I guess, but no doubt it's been attributed to him.

Ayn Rand had a good reference to this in Atlas Shrugged or Fountainhead

----------


## user

I highly recommend everyone who is old/mature enough see Cidade de Deus (City of God) as soon as possible. Someone could come to the wrong conclusion, though, as with any work I suppose.

----------


## purplechoe

Here are a few suggestions from me as I'm somewhat of a cinema buff.  

2001: A Space Odyssey - full of masonic  symbols
2010: The Year We Make Contact - same as above
Ace in the Hole - Billy Wilder's vision of America's media circus
Air America - CIA drug smuggling
Andrzej Wajda: Three War Films: The Criterion Collection (A Generation, Kanal, Ashes and Diamonds)- struggle for personal and national freedom (I especially liked Kanal, very intense)
Army of Shadows - Melville's masterpiece about underground fighters in battle against Hitler's regime
The Bad Sleep Well - Kurosawa exposing the corrupt boardrooms in post war corporate Japan 
The Beast (1988) - Soviet Union in a futile war in 80's Afghanistan
Casualties of War - Brian DePalma Vietnam war epic
City of God - of the the best films you ever see, Brazilian
Born on the Forth of July - Oliver Stone protests the war
Cypher - great cyber thriller about corporate espionage
The Dreamers - besides all the nudity I find the film to be a great criticism of the French 60's communist movement and Jean-Luc Godard, honest 
Equilibrium - Fahrenheit 451 with guns 
Eyes Wide Shut - again Kubrick with masonic symbology
Gattaca - genetic perfection
Glengarry GlenRoss - classic film, "Lie, cheat, steal. All in a days work"
I, Claudius - BBC series about Roman emperors
The Insider - about the tobacco industry, big corporate interests
La Haine - great modern day French film about racial and cultural volatility, immigration
Lawrence of Arabia - I think it's about the middle east or something... 
*Krzysztof Kieslowski's The Decalogue* - Polish cinematic masterpiece, uses the Ten Commandments as a thematic springboard, 10 part TV series (if you watch just one thing I recommend make sure it's this)
The Leopard - Italian film about when the aristocracy lost it's grip and the middle classes rose up
Lord of the Flies - I prefer the 1990 version
Natural Born Killers - Oliver Stone criticizes the media
Nixon - Oliver Stone again
Nosferatu - the Rudy Giuliani story 
The Pentagon Wars - government waste at it's funniest, A Ron Paul fan should love it
Platoon - Oliver Stone war epic 
Pump Up the Volume - freedom of speech on the radio
Rome - HBO series historic, Old World Order 
Rules of the Game - regarded as one of the greatest films ever made, French
The Ruling Class - Peter O"Toole is hilarious
Salvador - Oliver Stone film about war torn El Salvador
Serpico - Pacino finds out that honesty is not expected to be part of his job as a cop
Stalker (1979) - one of the greatest movies ever made (IMO), Russian film
Traffic - useless drug war
Wall Street - Oliver Stone takes on...
The Wire - HBO series about real life in the streets (drugs, political corruption, etc.)

All of those films are more worthy to be up there than some those you have already listed.

----------


## purplechoe

One more I forgot is Coppola's "The Conversation".

----------


## Eric21ND

The Fog Of War

Conspiracy

The Path To War

A Bright Shining Lie

And The Band Played On

The Grey Zone

The McMartin Trial

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

Must see movies... hmmn

anything with drew barrymore in it indeed.

she is hot as hell and if I am going to waste my time on dumbin down my brain I hope it involves cute ass girls like her..

----------


## user

> 6 pages about batman + a movie....
> 
> wow...
> 
> our movement is really evolving.





> Must see movies... hmmn
> 
> anything with drew barrymore in it indeed.
> 
> she is hot as hell and if I am going to waste my time on dumbin down my brain I hope it involves cute ass girls like her..

----------


## RCA

> My love of Dark City aside, I still disagree with its inclusion.  If it was a focused on individualism vs. collectivism I could get on board.


The sheep are asleep and their lives are controlled by a small group of powerful dark lords without their knowledge or consent. What more symbolism do you need???

Once I saw your disagreement to Dark City's inclusion, I figured it would be futile to offer explanations for the other movies you rejected.

----------


## AmericasLastHope

Scene from Harrison Bergeron...

_In the classroom..._

*Teacher:* "What name is given to the period that started with the end of the Second World War and ended with the dissolution of the Soviet Union? Morris?"

*Morris:* "Uh uh, the Cold War?" 

*Teacher:* "Right.  And what do we call the period after the Cold War?"

*Morris:* "The Great Recession."  

*Teacher:* "And what made this recession different from all other recessions before it? Jeannie?"  

*Jeannie:* "It...well it never really ended.  It just kept going."

*Teacher:* "Why?" Garth?"

*Garth:* "I forget."

*Teacher:*  "Bridget?"

*Bridget:* _Shakes head._ 

*Teacher:* "Class?  Anyone?  Harrison?"

*Harrison:* "I don't remember."

*Teacher:*  "It's alright.  Go ahead."

*Harrison:* "Well in all previous recessions once the economy bottomed out and production increased unemployment decreased but in the Great Recession because of new and improved technologies fewer and fewer workers were required in all sectors, and with so many people forced from their jobs the traditional economic recovery was impossible."  

*Teacher:* "Exactly, by the year 2015 only 15 percent of the population had jobs.  America was divided into two camps: A highly skilled and prosperous elite and an unemployed destitute majority.  What happened Next?  Garth?" 

*Garth:* "Well the people who didn't have jobs were very unhappy and they started making trouble.  Like they bombed buildings and had riots and killed people and stuff."  

*Teacher:* "Right.  And that was the beginning of what we now know as...  Class?"  

*Class:* "The Second American Revolution."

*Teacher:* "Right."  

_Bell rings._

*Teacher:* "And we'll stop there for today."

----------


## RSLudlum

> Scene from Harrison Bergeron...
> 
> In the classroom...
> 
> 
> *Harrison:* "Well in all previous recessions once the economy bottomed out and production increased unemployment decreased but in the Great Recession because of *new and improved technologies fewer and fewer workers were required in all sectors*, and with so many people forced from their jobs the traditional economic recovery was impossible."



Technocrat much??  Did Vonnegut believed in the so called 'curse of machinery'?  I've never read the book, but did see the movie.  And I caught a slight whiff of this in the story.  If my memory serves me correct wasn't there a scene where the head of the "Corp." contrastly preferred classical music while at the same time using the most recent technology to control the public.

----------


## Conza88

> You forgot O Brother, Where Art Thou.


Yeah I liked that movie, soundtrack ... what would be it's inclusion though?

----------


## Conza88

> Here are a few suggestions from me as I'm somewhat of a cinema buff.  
> 
> 2001: A Space Odyssey - full of masonic  symbols
> 2010: The Year We Make Contact - same as above
> Ace in the Hole - Billy Wilder's vision of America's media circus
> Air America - CIA drug smuggling
> Andrzej Wajda: Three War Films: The Criterion Collection (A Generation, Kanal, Ashes and Diamonds)- struggle for personal and national freedom (I especially liked Kanal, very intense)
> Army of Shadows - Melville's masterpiece about underground fighters in battle against Hitler's regime
> The Bad Sleep Well - Kurosawa exposing the corrupt boardrooms in post war corporate Japan 
> ...


Dang... how'd I miss this?  Just going back through the thread; starting dloads for some.. 

Will add them up.

----------


## Conza88

Just watched Dr Strangelove.... 

[Insert Bush Administration] & every other war time admin.

----------


## Dary

> Just looked at the list. A lot of good movies, but I don't think these ones are relevant (or relevant enough):
> *South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut*Just as much satire as the TV show, but nothing profound is really discussed


What could be more profound than a bunch of cartoon characters being whipped up into a war frenzy with Canada over free speech and where the death of free speech brings about the apocalypse?

The movie addresses many issues.

Freedom of speech/Censorship
Police brutality
The human implantation of the V-Chip
Religion / The end times/ The after life
Homeless Vets
Child abuse (kick the baby!)
Commercialism
Racism
Computer Hacking
Perverted German sex web sites
The death penalty
Brain washing
Addiction
Detention death (happy) camps
Medical malpractice 
Pig $#@!ing
Mothers Against Canada
Brian Boitano
Cold poo
War
And Giant clitorises

Even an ass ramming, $#@! faced, uncle $#@!er can see that this movie deserves to be on the list.

----------


## winston_blade

"The Thin Red Line" needs to be on this list.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120863/

----------


## purplechoe

> "The Thin Red Line" needs to be on this list.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120863/


It's already on the list, I would have listed it otherwise since it's my favorite war movie.

If I could recommend just one movie from the list I posted, "The Pentagon Wars". It's a made for HBO movie and is very funny. 

"A hilarious look at one of the most expensive blunders in military history. Over 17 years and almost as many billion dollars have gone into devising the B.F.V. There's only one problem. . . it doesn't work."

http://www.amazon.com/Pentagon-Wars-...9955332&sr=1-1

----------


## Conza88

http://www.mises.org/content/film.asp

----------


## Conza88

*Rabbit-Proof Fence (2002)*

If only there were more films like this! This top quality film highlights an evil of the State that actually occurred but at its center the film is about a courageous quest for liberty worthy of Tolkien. In 1931 Australia, it is the official policy of the government that all "half-caste" children (half Aborigine, half white) are to be taken from their families and raised by the State. When three young girls (aged 14, 10 and 8) are taken 1200 miles from their home, they escape and determine to make the epic journey back across desert and wilderness with no resources and with the minions of the State on their trail. The film is notable for the sincere good intentions of the Chief Protector of the Aborigine Populace, Mr. Neville (Kenneth Branagh) and the cleverness and bravery of the 14 year old that leads the escape, Molly (Everlyn Sampi). A libertarian aspect of Molly's story (a true one) that most reviewers seem to have missed is that the breakdown between those who aid the girls and those who seek to recapture them is not a racial one. The Aboriginal tracker Moodoo (David Gulpilil) who works for the government tries just as hard to recapture the girls as the whites. Conversely, whites independent of the government are glad to help the children on their way. Mr. Neville's chilling words sum up the view of the ruthless social engineer: "We face an uphill battle with these people - especially the Bush natives - who have to be protected against themselves. If they would only understand what we are trying to do for them." See this review.

*Election (1999)*

This bleak, black (and very funny) comedy has many targets but, as the title suggests, democratic politics is a chief one. Our great electoral exercises are here lampooned by focussing on elections for that most meaningless of positions: high school student president. The earnest seriousness of the usual contestants and the nearly religious significance of the civic duty are eviscerated when Tammy (Jessica Campbell) runs on a lark. Her rousing speech to the student assembly would make the film worth it even if it wasn't brilliant otherwise:

    Who cares about this stupid election? We all know it doesn't matter who gets elected president of Carver. Do you really think it's gonna change anything around here, make one single person smarter or happier or nicer? The only person it does matter to is the one who gets elected. The same pathetic charade happens every year, and everyone makes the same pathetic promises just so they can put it on their transcripts to get into college.
    So vote for me because I don't even wanna go to college, and I don't care. And as president, I won't do anything. The only promise I will make is that, if elected, I will immediately dismantle the student government so that none of us will ever have to sit through one of these stupid assemblies again!
    [Loud cheering]
    Or don't vote for me! Who cares?! Don't vote at all!!
    [Cheering] [Standing ovation]

*Bananas (1971)*

Woody Allen's hilarious second film, in addition to some inspired comedy gags (like Howard Cosell providing live commentary for a political assassination), shows a remarkably even-handed (neither left nor right) insight into political events. As Fielding Mellish (Allen) gets caught up in a left-wing revolution in a small Latin American country, he learns that the U.S. is supporting the brutal military dictatorship. But when the revolutionaries take over, Mellish's naive trust in the left-wing leader is betrayed, "Soon we'll hold free elections and let the people choose their own leaders. You can voluntarily step down..." The rebel leader responds, "These people are peasants. They are too ignorant to vote... I am the ruler of this country. There will be no elections until I decree it."

The film cleverly satirizes U.S. intervention abroad in a way that is, unfortunately, still relevant. As U.S. troops fly to South America to take part in the events, one of them asks, "We fighting for or against the government?". Another answers "C.I.A.'s not taking any chances this time. Some of us are for and some of us are going to be against them." Rated PG-13 for brief nudity.

*Europa, Europa (1990)*

This has to be seen to be believed. Based on the true story of a German Jewish boy (Solomon Perel) who at various times during WWII ended up in the Communist Youth League as well as the Hitler Youth(!). An intriguing on-the-ground perspective of our ideologically totalitarian age. In German & Russian with English subtitles.

----------


## georgiaboy

> *Rabbit-Proof Fence (2002)*


+1

Excellent film, indeed.

----------


## Conza88

Ok, I've seen Dr. Strangelove... and Dark City.... 

Both were worthy indeed. Except in strangelove there was a bit about fluoride being a communist conspiracy... hahha.. by the guy who "lost the plot" and wanted to start a nuclear war.. 

12 Angry Men I'll be checking out next 

Will be burning them, offering to friends & family etc.

----------


## Conza88

12 Angry Men......... WOW. That was awesome...

Seriously.. quality quality stuff.

Same with Breaker Morant (epic)... many good liners, starts a tad slow - but REALLY fires up.. 

^^^ I'm going to burn it, and give it to my neocon mate... Let's see how he hold's up.

----------


## Conza88

> The sheep are asleep and their lives are controlled by a small group of powerful dark lords without their knowledge or consent. What more symbolism do you need???
> 
> Once I saw your disagreement to Dark City's inclusion, I figured it would be futile to offer explanations for the other movies you rejected.


Just in regards to what you were replying to; the op mentioned _"I could get on board if it was individualism vs collectivism"._

Having just seen it, I can confirm it was did play a massive role.. 

I mean really - the Collective (they have a collective mind etc..) they are a dying people... they LIVE of the individuals in a way.. the human bodies..

Edit: Realized I was giving too much away?  It's pretty worthy.

----------


## Conza88

http://www.bfi.org.uk/75/visions_future/vote

----------


## Conza88

Bump for Sally08.

----------


## Conza88

Just watched Mr Smith goes to Washington.... 

Quality stuff !!!

----------


## georgiaboy

> Just watched Mr Smith goes to Washington.... 
> 
> Quality stuff !!!


definitely agree.

----------


## georgiaboy

Anyone seen _The Kingdom_ yet, a recent film starring Jamie Foxx, Jennifer Garner?

I just did and really, really liked it.  I haven't analyzed it too much, but I believe it to basically be a non-interventionist film, and in the intro, it seems to be a Ron Paul talking points history of the Middle East.

----------


## Knightskye

Finding Nemo = Liberty?

----------


## Conza88

> Finding Nemo = Liberty?


There is a review somewhere on lewrockwell about it.

Individualism etc,, hahaha... I'll review it myself soon 

_*Bump for Sally08*_

----------


## Conza88

bump. What should I watch next?

----------


## tpreitzel

I haven't looked through this thread yet, but the Running Man (Arnold S.) should definitely be included. Large aspects of that movie have come to pass in 20 years. The basic theme is propagandist diversion in the name of entertainment...  Note: Already mentioned, but needs to be mentioned again. 

Also, the Manchurian Candidate, either the original with Sinatra or the newer version. Both are good.

Spy Game (Redford) ...
Absolute Power with Gene Hackman Laura Linney (MY FAVORITE MALE ACTOR and ACTRESS RESPECTIVELY)
Enemy of the State with Gene Hackman Note: Already mentioned, but needs to be mentioned again. 
Skulls (Joshua Jackson)
Sneakers (Redford)

----------


## Conza88

> I haven't looked through this thread yet, but the Running Man (Arnold S.) should definitely be included. Large aspects of that movie have come to pass in 20 years. The basic theme is propagandist diversion in the name of entertainment...  Note: Already mentioned, but needs to be mentioned again. 
> 
> Also, the Manchurian Candidate, either the original with Sinatra or the newer version. Both are good.
> 
> Spy Game (Redford) ...
> Absolute Power with Gene Hackman Laura Linney (MY FAVORITE MALE ACTOR and ACTRESS RESPECTIVELY)
> Enemy of the State with Gene Hackman Note: Already mentioned, but needs to be mentioned again. 
> Skulls (Joshua Jackson)
> Sneakers (Redford)


Will check those out

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

I watched all of your movies. Anymore? lol

----------


## Conza88

> I watched all of your movies. Anymore? lol


ALL?  lol.

How? hehe

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> ALL?  lol.
> 
> How? hehe


lol. I have alot of time on my hands. Do you know of any good anti-Soviet or anti-communist movies? lol

----------


## Falseflagop

to best movies are SHOOTER and V for Vendetta!

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> to best movies are SHOOTER and V for Vendetta!


The new Mark Wahlberg movie?

----------


## Pete

This is about Argentina's 2002 economic meltdown and is excellent, with many implications for us:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH6_i8zuffs

Official name: *Memoria del Saqueo* by Fernando Solanas 2003

Also called *Social Genocide* on Amazon.  Translation of name would be Memory of Plundering.

----------


## Conza88

> lol. I have alot of time on my hands. Do you know of any good anti-Soviet or anti-communist movies? lol


Finally Equal... coming out soon. finallyequal.com

Animal Farm... Stalingrad maybe ?

----------


## Crowish

> Yeah I liked that movie, soundtrack ... what would be it's inclusion though?


The scene where the house is underwater is because the gov't took over and flooded it, like the TVA did to thousands of families in the South.
http://newdeal.feri.org/tva/tva26.htm

----------


## Conza88

Invasion of the body snatchers... dloading

----------


## Conza88

> Invasion of the body snatchers... dloading


Ok, I really want to take this peice of crap off the list.

I'm an optimist, and forever an eternal one. Endings like that, do my head in...

----------


## Call Me V

You got NBK up there good...


now add American Psycho

----------


## Ninja Homer

I just saw Eagle Eye (in theaters now).  It was pretty good, despite some crappy reviews.  It has a strong "fight Big Brother" theme, along with a lot of non-stop action.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> You got NBK up there good...
> 
> 
> now add American Psycho


American Psycho was funny lol

----------


## Call Me V

> American Psycho was funny lol


You should read the book. Amazing...


You like Huey Lewis and the News?

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> You should read the book. Amazing...
> 
> 
> You like Huey Lewis and the News?


will do.

*axe* lol



I have to return some videotapes.

----------


## literatim

Equilibrium

One of the best movies to ever come out of Hollywood.

----------


## Conza88

> Equillibrium
> 
> One of the best movies to ever come out of Hollywood.


Awesome, again if you guys agree with something.. shout it out.. 

All Quiet on the Western Front on movie one soon...

And I just saw Dark City (again) on Showtime this time.... 

So, getting some good movies showing on the tele

----------


## Conza88

All Quiet on the Western Front... ;O

Rather oldschool in terms of effects & believability.. in terms of visuals. But it would have been the best they could do at the time, back in 79? Anyway; as for the story line? AWESOME.

----------


## Conza88

Hot Fuzz!

----------


## Agora

Punishment Park

----------


## amonasro

Beverly Hills Chihuahua

----------


## klamath

*Legeons of the Fall*.  I identify with the old Colonel. Anti WWI. Anti federal government.
*Thank You for Not smoking*.  Libertarian. Even talks about the libertarian movement in the special features. Willian F Buckley Jr. had a big part in making the movie.

----------


## Conza88

> Punishment Park


Whats this about? 

And Beverly Hills? haha, how so?

----------


## Conza88

Antz Review on LewRockwell

lololo

----------


## Agora

> Whats this about? 
> 
> And Beverly Hills? haha, how so?


Punishment Park?

shockingly convincing movie. Prisoner can choose - long term prison or couple of days in Punishment Park ...



My friend thought it was for real 

Punishment Park is a 1971 film written and directed by Peter Watkins. It is a pseudo documentary of a British and West German film crew following National Guard soldiers and police as they round up a group of members of the counterculture...

PS Must see. Great, great movie

----------


## I Am Weasel

I'm surprised The Pentagon Wars wasn't on that list. It's a PERFECT movie of the corruption in government.

----------


## Conza88

> I'm surprised The Pentagon Wars wasn't on that list. It's a PERFECT movie of the corruption in government.


Ah true... is there also one called the Pentagon Papers?

----------


## nodope0695

Don't forget _Groundhog Day._

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

Just rewatched *Arlington Road* twice over the past three days, forgot I'd found that one in the reject bin at walmart.

Deals largely with conspiracies, and has a side plot inspired by the Ruby Ridge incident.

Plus, IMO, you can't go wrong with Jeff Bridges or Tim Robbins.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZka6O5ljw8

----------


## mediahasyou

pursuit of happiness please.

----------


## glts

I am not sure if anyone listed this one. BROTHERHOOD OF THE BELL!!!! You can watch it in parts on google. Just type in the name. Great movie that they didn't show but once on TV I believe. I'm sure heads rolled for showing it once.

----------


## Brian in Maryland

First Blood   

"Don't push it, or I'll give you a war you won't believe."

"If you're sending 200 men up there, don't forget one thing...A good supply of body-bags!!

----------


## forsmant

> Don't forget _Groundhog Day._


I have tried too many times.

----------


## Suzu

Walk the Line is the best biopic ever.

----------


## Conza88

> pursuit of happiness please.


Good call. Hard work etc, you can make it!



And the others I'll look up.. (or easier if you explain why, makes things easier)
I saw Groundhog day again last weekend, any reason particularly why? I didnt see much of a relation.. 

Thanks

----------


## cybloo

Bulworth is pretty sweet.

----------


## Conza88

The Brotherhood of the Bell
Pursuit of Happyness
Arlington Road
Pentagon Wars

Added.

----------


## Conza88

In Defense of Accountants
Posted by Butler Shaffer at October 29, 2008 03:14 PM

Karen: There's a lovely scene in the Jean Genet film, *"The Balcony."* Shelley Winters plays the madame of a brothel, whose primary clientele consists of members of the "establishment." It is pure political and social satire. Winters employs a young woman bookkeeper who finally decides she wants a more exciting life than continuing with her present work, and asks Winters if she can join her staff of prostitutes. Winters says "no," telling the young woman that the world is full of whores, and that what it needs most is a few good bookkeepers!

----------


## rancher89

What about the original "the seven samuri?"  I believe that was the inspiration to the "good the bad and the ugly" if I'm not mistaken.  Both great movies.

----------


## Razmear

Not sure about CaddyShack, but thats all right. 

I would definately add the complete Planet Of The Apes series to the list. 

eb

----------


## Danke

> What about the original "the seven samuri?"  I believe that was the inspiration to the "good the bad and the ugly" if I'm not mistaken.  Both great movies.


I know it inspired "The Magnificent Seven"

----------


## Conza88

http://matterik.blogspot.com/2007/12...matrixcom.html

----------


## Conza88

bumpz for Christmas PRESENTS.....

Getting dvd's.. buy these ones listed..

----------


## Conza88



----------


## Conza88

A Man For All Seasons 
Amazing Grace 
Boom Town
Burnt By the Sun
Farewell My Concubine
Harry's War
Hate 
The Inner Circle
The Killing Fields
The Man in the White Suit
The Man Who Would Be King,  No Man's Land
Once Were Warriors
The Outlaw Josey Wales
The Promise
The Quiet American
Seven Days in May
Shenandoah 
Snow Falling on Cedars
Sunshine 
Tae Guk Gi: The Brotherhood of War
Tailor of Panama
The Third Man
Tucker: A Man and His Dream
Underground
War Letters: American Experience
The White Rose 
Xiu Xiu: The Sent Down Girl



We Were Soldiers

----------


## Wadesc

Jericho is not on that list.  

Its a show but it has probably the most blatent libertarian themes of any show on TV.

----------


## Conza88

> Jericho is not on that list.  
> 
> Its a show but it has probably the most blatent libertarian themes of any show on TV.


 Well it is now...

----------


## bigronaldo

It's pretty late at night, but I didn't catch _300_ anywhere on this thread. That movie is pure Liberty.

----------


## Conza88

Ah yes ^

----------


## Anti Federalist

_12 Monkeys_ if not mentioned already.

----------


## Anti Federalist

_Watership Down_ and _Soylent Green_

----------


## Conza88

> _Watership Down_ and _Soylent Green_


Isn't Soylent Green... kind of against corporations?

What are the other ones like?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Isn't Soylent Green... kind of against corporations?
> 
> What are the other ones like?


Soylent Green is Malthusian, dystopian and "environmental". But it does show the results of the unholy alliance of mega-hyper-global corporations and the government. Stars Charlton Heston and Edward G. Robinson

12 Monkeys is "anti" environmental extremism. It shows, again, a dystopian future where people are forced underground and live in tyranny, in order to escape a man made plague that was released on purpose by an environmental zealot who thought the earth would be better off if humanity were to die. Stars Bruce Willis and Brad Pitt.

Watership Down is animated. Like the book of the same name, it stars...rabbits. (what is it with the British and bunnies?) Anyway, the movie explores various rabbit societies, loosely anthropomorphized into human societies, and how freedom and peace are what, ultimately, makes a new warren, or rabbit colony, survive and prosper.

----------


## Joe3113

Weekend at Bernie's shows us how even dead people love freedom. Truly inspiring.

Add it to the list

----------


## Conza88

> Weekend at Bernie's shows us how even dead people love freedom. Truly inspiring.
> 
> Add it to the list


Do it yourself!

----------


## spotics

*House of Cards* _trilogy_  I have long told my fellow freedom lovers to check out these British miniseries.  The series deals with a corrupt member of British parliament who schemes his way to become prime minister delightfully played by Ian Richardson (an actor whose movies are often very supportive of our cause).  There is no movie that exposes the corruption of the political process like the House of Cards movies.  It explains how politicians manipulate the process for their own gain, how the mainstream media and the politicians conspire to manipulate the public, how polls are used to manipulate the public.  Shucks the main character even starts a war to save his skin.  House of Cards was based on a book by a Karl Rove-like political consultant who worked for Margaret Thatcher's government.  So I have a feeling this is pretty accurate of how politics works.  

*V* (not for Vendetta)  This 80s miniseries deals with aliens who come down to earth claiming to want peace and give us solutions for our problems.  As their real motivations start becoming clear, a small group rises up against them.  The aliens use the government, the mainstream media, and those seeking profit to defend their reign.  The aliens use very similar tactics as the nazis did.

*Holocaust*    While we're still on miniseries, we can look at Holocaust.  The title should easily tell you what this is about and why it is important.

*Spartacus*  Any Kubric film seems to support our cause, but nobody mentioned this film about a man who led a slave revolt in Rome.  

*Iron Man*  I didn't care for this film.  Too boring and predictable for my taste.  This movie deals with a man who has made billions making weapons for the government but discovers they harm many innocent civilians.  As such he turns himself into a superhero to try to right his wrong.

----------


## Conza88

Ok, I'm going to slightly prune the list if necessary...

I'm wondering about the scary movies...

Whats the message coming across, that supports ours?

----------


## Crowish

Strange Culture

----------


## JK/SEA

I don't see THE DAY THE EARTH STOOD STILL, original version, on the list.

This flick has an 'interesting'  message for the earthlings.

Stop your wars or be incinerated, due to the fact we now have nuclear weapons, and now pose a threat to other worlds with life on them.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Requiem for a Dream.

My favorite movie of all time- its shockingly disturbing and will change your life. Forever.

----------


## emazur

Eagle Eye is not only a damn good movie (think 24 and The Matrix rolled into one), its message is very anti-authoritarian and shows the blowback from those who would give up a few freedoms in exchange for more security.

The Fountainhead - I have not seen the movie, but I have read the book. Written by Ayn Rand, the queen of anti-collectivism

----------


## Conza88

Demolition Man was pretty good

----------


## Agora

Clearcut 

trailer

/I would really like to see it again, if someone knows how.../

----------


## Conza88

*Porco Rosso: Anarcho-Capitalist Pig?*

----------


## Conza88

City of God was great! 

One flew over the cookoonest was fairly good..

----------


## PatriotG

> The point of this is to collect great, educational & must see quality movies, tv shows, & series that essentially pertain to our movement of Peace, Truth, Freedom, Liberty & Prosperity including government inefficiency, immorality, that encourage individualism over tyranny, self-responsibility over paternalism, and, well, that offer a hearty dose of against-the-grain individualism etc.
> 
> Movies that enlighten about the current state of affairs, as well as heed warning & inform should be added here. Also maybe provide a synopsis or blurb about it, as to why its such a classic, and I'll add it up. 
> 
> 
> 12 Angry Man (1957)
> 1984
> 2081
> 300
> ...


 
Damn good list
We should all get together and have a weekend movie thon
Beer, BBQ, Films.

----------


## Conza88

BUMP for Christmas presents

----------


## Suzu

A new one has appeared - still in theaters - "Gran Torino". Amazing flick from Clint Eastwood.

----------


## Imperial

Has nobody mentioned The Truman Show? A television show basically controls a guy's whole life. He must learn that this perfect and stable vision of society is actually false as the corporation that created the show profits immensely and has little incentive to end its charade. Great movie. Its protagonist was a mainstream actor too(Jim Carey) and it was a decent hit.

The Crucible wasn't bad either, although the play is of course better. Haven't seen The Scarlet Letter, but the book itself has a great plot if a bit draggy in its actual implementation.

----------


## Primbs

The Truman show is good. 

Peter sellers did the movie Being There which has a political bent to it.

Another lost classic.

The Man with a Plan.http://www.amazon.com/Man-Plan-Fred-.../dp/1569382808

And Bob Roberts.

----------


## Conza88

*The Bank Job* - like the Departed, many twists etc..

Great movie.. very conspiratorial, levels of govt involved (corruption) etc.

A great clip; the bank robbers convo gets played over the airwaves etc.. it then erupts in the papers, next day - not a mention of them in any paper.. (cus the higher ups want it).. 

Scene cuts to them on the train

"Not a mention of us.. what do you think?
- it scares me.. I mean, if the news can simply vanish.. so can we"

----------


## Conza88

*The City of Ember*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkSFsbv6eUg

----------


## libertarian4321

> A new one has appeared - still in theaters - "Gran Torino". Amazing flick from Clint Eastwood.


I spent way too much time watching movies over the holidays.

I agree that Gran Torino was excellent- definitely worth the price of admission- the best Eastwood movie I've seen in a long time.

One that I liked even better is a more obscure movie called "The Wrestler."  It caught me completely by surprise- I went on a friends recommendation and wasn't expecting much, but its fantastic- the best movie I've seen in the past couple of years.

Its not showing in all cities yet (I was only able to see it because I was out of town- I have no idea why this movie isn't showing everywhere), but if you see it in your town, its really good- you don't even need to like wrestling to like the movie.

Probably one of the most believable movies you'll ever see.  The acting/characters were perfect (which is strange, because I'd never liked Mickey Rourke or Marisa Tomei).   Its one of those "sports" movies that transcends sports movies- like the original "Rocky" or "Rudy."

The only problem I had with the movie was trying to believe Marisa Tomei was a "washed up" stripper.  She did a great job playing the part, but I refuse to believe any stripper with a body that great would be struggling to make tip money.  She's in her mid 40's and has a body most 22 year old strippers could only dream of having.  Her topless scenes alone are almost worth the price of admission.

The "Benjamin Button" movie was tolerable- but not half as good as the hype.  The characters were not believable (and not because of the whole "reverse aging" thing- they just didn't act like even semi-rational human beings)- and its way too long as well.  This one is better as a rental than paying full price at the theater.

Valkyrie was decent- interesting, but for some reason just didn't really grab my attention, which is odd because I'm a military history buff.

----------


## Conza88

zomg. http://www.infowars.com/?p=7170

*The Prisoner* !

9.2/10 on IMDB

----------


## RCA

wow, looks good!

----------


## gunnersmate

I think there are two recent movies that should be added to the list:

Valkyrie and Defiance

----------


## fatjohn

City of Ember.

----------


## Conza88

V for Vendetta, saw that again.

Bra-fcken-o.

----------


## RSLudlum

nazi propaganda film, Triumph of the Will ("Trimpuh des Willens")

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcFuHGHfYwE

----------


## dude58677

You are missing "Path to 9-11" this shows how bureacracy fails and demonstrates Harry Browne's view that government doesn't work. It also blames both Clinton and Bush Adminstrations.

Last, it also states how Al-Qaeda attacked the United States because of our Foreign Policy.

----------


## Conza88

> You are missing "Path to 9-11" this shows how bureacracy fails and demonstrates Harry Browne's view that government doesn't work. It also blames both Clinton and Bush Adminstrations.
> 
> Last, it also states how Al-Qaeda attacked the United States because of our Foreign Policy.


That's a documentary isn't it?

----------


## dude58677

> That's a documentary isn't it?


No, it was a TV made movie.

----------


## Crowish

You Can't Take It With You

----------


## dude58677

> You Can't Take It With You


There have been DVD's made for it. It was orginally a tv made movie and it was recently on youtube before it was taken down.

----------


## purplechoe

If you have not seen "The Pentagon Wars", you should. Not only is it funny as hell it's based on a true story.

"Over seventeen years almost as many billion dollars have gone into devising the Bradley Fighting Vehicle. Theres only one problem it doesn't work. Now Kelsey Grammer and Cary Elwes star in a movie based on the hilarious ture story of the outrageous lengths the Pentagon goes to defend our country at any cost."

http://www.amazon.com/Pentagon-Wars-...3264292&sr=1-1

----------


## Conza88

*Wild River*

----------


## BuddyRey

> Robin Hood (1938)
> 
> $#@! you not... saw a vital bit; not the whole thing - Olympics is on... 
> 
> The exchange went, from a princess to Robin Hood; but you're thieves, robbers, murders... what will you do with all the money you've taken (from the king)
> 
> He then has a little good little exchange and asks her to come with him... he takes her and shows all these poor people, hungry, beaten up, abused,.. and literally says, they had their houses burned from the tax collectors, they come to him for protection... against the normans (the state), they'll give the money back to the people
> 
> The quality of it was epic.. color, all good actors, great exchanges - far better than anything that could be written today imo.


Yes!  GREAT movie!!!

Another classic from that era (also starring Errol Flynn and Olivia DeHavilland) which explores anti-authoritarian, individualistic themes is "Captain Blood", a very engaging classic pirate/swashbuckling film.  A 17th-century English doctor (Flynn) defies the Crown by treating enemy soldiers, is sold into slavery by the King, and eventually resorts to fierce rebellion against his captors on the high seas!

Another hearty recommendation for "12 Angry Men" too.  For such a "talky" film (the entire 2-hour work is set in one room, with almost no action at all), it's incredibly compelling.  I've seen it at least 20 times, and it thrills me just as completely with every viewing, especially because of the crackling dialogue and command performances by a dream-cast of character actors like Jack Klugman, Jack Warden, Martin Balsam, and Lee J. Cobb!  

Still, I'm surprised to see that I haven't seen at least three quarters of the films on this list.  I've got some serious work to do!

----------


## Conza88

Gran Torino.

----------


## Conza88

Dr. Zhivago (Rp's favorite movie) was awesome.

I can tell why he likes it now. VERY anti-communism.

----------


## Conza88

The International?

Rollover?

----------


## danberkeley

_Queimada_ starring Marlon Brando is pretty good. It shows how governments, via their armies, pillage other places for the benefit of the politically connected. However, the director goes after the profit motive and tries to make the point that profit is a bad thing. That makes sense since the director was a socialist. However, the elephant in the room is how the government serves the interest of the politically connected to the detriment of "the people".

----------


## danberkeley

> *Dr. Zhivago (Rp's favorite movie)* was awesome.
> 
> ...


Youtube or it didnt happen.

----------


## Conza88

> Youtube or it didnt happen.


21 parts later..... lol

----------


## muzzled dogg

http://www.mises.org/content/film.asp

----------


## Conza88

*Red Dawn*

*Murray N. Rothbard on Cinema Paradiso and Metropolitan.*

----------


## muzzled dogg

damn i wanna watch those rothbard recommendations

----------


## Conza88

> damn i wanna watch those rothbard recommendations


 There are probably some torrents out there.

----------


## Freedom 4 all

> [*1. Brazil (1985).* Watch the painful inner workings of a futuristic bureaucracy where individualism is crushed. Directed by Monty Python alum Terry Gilliam, the movie is a surrealistic view of a society in which everything seems to be run by a kind of global DMV. Trying to fix a bureaucratic snafu that led to the arrest of the wrong man, lowly bureaucrat Sam Lowry becomes himself the enemy of the state.
> 
> Brazil is a zany classic of the libertarian belief in the importance of individual's dignity and freedom against an all-powerful government. Given the increase in government of recent years, it's even more chilling than when first released 13 years ago.
> 
> Best libertarian moment: Harry Tuttle, played by Robert DeNiro, becomes the most-wanted criminal by breaking into buildings to perform heating ventilation and air conditioning repairs without -- horrors! -- a permit.
> [B]I]


One of the best real life documentaries I have ever seen is called Manda Bala and it's about Brazil.  It shows how government corruption and failed socialist policies are the real reason for the rampant kidnappings. Basically what happens is the government organizes a massive bailout for the poor, except the poor never see the money because the corrupt officials stole it.  This led to the poor getting extremely pissed off and kidnapping to get money and pay for the stuff they were promised.  It's actually banned in Brazil.

----------


## Theocrat

This movie is soon to be a classic. It is awesome.

----------


## Conza88

> This movie is soon to be a classic. It is awesome.


Fixed.

Gods and Generals

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/Siege-at-Ruby-...6395674&sr=8-1

----------


## akihabro

> Dr. Zhivago (Rp's favorite movie) was awesome.
> 
> I can tell why he likes it now. VERY anti-communism.


I remember I saw this in indoctrination school.  I was so bored.  I'm sure now I'd realize the message of the movie.  My recommendation is I.O.U.S.A

----------


## Conza88

Clint Eastwood, The Outlaw Josey Wales

----------


## LibForestPaul

Gattica!

----------


## akihabro

I.O.U.S.A  this was in theaters...just a few.  http://www.iousathemovie.com/  If you want to know how to download the torrent so you can watch the movie just IM me.

----------


## BuddyRey

If it's not already on the list, I'd like to submit "Red Dawn" for consideration.  It's standard Hollywood fare, but the plot, in which a bunch of high schoolers decide to fend off a Communist invasion of the U.S.A., is a lot of fun to watch, and will definitely put you into that gung-ho patriotic mode!

----------


## Conza88

> If it's not already on the list, I'd like to submit "Red Dawn" for consideration.  It's standard Hollywood fare, but the plot, in which a bunch of high schoolers decide to fend off a Communist invasion of the U.S.A., is a lot of fun to watch, and will definitely put you into that gung-ho patriotic mode!


Rothbard recommended this.

Not on the list yet.. I'll be going through and updating them all soon.

----------


## Conza88

Ok, NOT exactly must see... 

But *'The Experts'*


	John Travolta	... 	Travis

	Arye Gross	... 	Wendell

	Kelly Preston	... 	Bonnie

	Deborah Foreman	... 	Jill

----------


## TastyWheat

The Movies for Liberty wiki was completely empty so I threw something together from Conza's original post.  The movies are in alphabetical order right now, but I think they should be categorized as they would be in a video store (there's no way to accurately put them into topic/theme categories).  Feel free to edit the "readme" or quote too.

----------


## jrich4rpaul

Demolition Man!
http://www.amazon.com/Demolition-Man...8796786&sr=8-1

----------


## TastyWheat

> Demolition Man!
> http://www.amazon.com/Demolition-Man...8796786&sr=8-1


Psst.  There's a wiki now.  Just add it.

----------


## Conza88

lol, or I'll update it when we get some more.

----------


## torchbearer

I have a must see movie for people to watch: The Man from Earth http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4595...Man_from_Earth

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756683/




I love indie films and I have a knack for finding some real Gems.

And if you like this one... I'll look for "Subject Two" next. It is also on my favorites to watch.

----------


## Conza88

hmmm shawshank redemption?

state justice is full of fail?

----------


## FunkBuddha

What about Robin Hood? Stealing from the greedy state and returning the money to the over-taxed citizens.

----------


## sailor

Independence Day

----------


## Conza88

> What about Robin Hood? Stealing from the greedy state and returning the money to the over-taxed citizens.


Yeah the 1930's version. Robin Hood was getting the money back, that the state stole from the people.

----------


## DAFTEK

Seven Pounds! Loved it.

----------


## Conza88

> Seven Pounds! Loved it.


Yeah but what has it got to do with Liberty?

----------


## DAFTEK

Have you seen the movie?  IRS can help or destroy a person..  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_Pounds




> Yeah but what has it got to do with Liberty?

----------


## Conza88

> Have you seen the movie?  IRS can help or destroy a person..  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_Pounds


Ah yeah, the IRS part.

----------


## DAFTEK

> Ah yeah, the IRS part.


 Not just the IRS power, you have to see it to feel it. Very strong emotional movie, at least for me it was but im sure critics might disagree.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> Yeah the 1930's version. Robin Hood was getting the money back, that the state stole from the people.


Even the Disney animated version. I don't remember much about the one produced in the 90's. I'd never really thought about it as an anarchical flick until I was watching it with my son a few months ago.

----------


## Roxi

bump

----------


## Conza88

spread the propaganda..

----------


## Conza88

http://mises.org/story/3462

----------


## LiQuIdFoRcE

Do you consider Band of Brothers a movie?

----------


## Conza88

> Do you consider Band of Brothers a movie?


Well a series...

But it's pro war isn't it? The overall thing? My neo-con friend... LOVES it.. best show ever apparently.

He is thinking about enlisting...

----------


## LiQuIdFoRcE

It's not Pro-war ... It tells the story of Easy Company. It's a GREAT Series. I think it should be added to the Must See list

----------


## Conza88

X-Men.

----------


## idiom

Um, What About Lorenzo's Oil?

I think it is an oustanding story of the ability of people to learn things and solve problems without the Governments help.

YouTube - Lorenzo's Oil [Part 1]

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

> Um, What About Lorenzo's Oil?
> 
> I think it is an oustanding story of the ability of people to learn things and solve problems without the Governments help.
> 
> YouTube - Lorenzo's Oil [Part 1]


This is a thread for the ages....

Hasn't their been any new documentaries from elsewhere on the forums to add to this?

I know I will add the following:

9/11 Blue Print for Truth
9/11 Blueprint for Truth (2008 Edition)

----------


## Objectivist

Here's a tv series for everyone to watch and learn from.
YouTube - Milton Friedman - Free to Choose 1990 - Wolny wybÃ³r - odc. 1 - SiÅa rynku 1/5 PL

----------


## Objectivist

YouTube - Sanford and Son -The Circus- PART 1
YouTube - All in the Family - Archie Bunker Meets Sammy Davis

----------


## andrewh817

Road to Perdition is a must see

----------


## Conza88

http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...es/028403.html

----------


## RSLudlum

> Seven Pounds! Loved it.


Yeah, I was quite surprised at how much I liked it.  Even some of the characters names like Ezra (which I took as a reference to Ezra Pound) added alot more to the depth/meaning of the film.

----------


## Conza88

Appaloosa

I just watched Appaloosa with Viggo Mortensen, Ed Harris, Jeremy Irons and Renee Zellwegger. Besides an all-star cast and central featuring of many of the anarcho-capitalist aspects of Western law and justice, the scripting is superb. The movie has many humorous moments and narrative depth.

I highly recommend this movie, especially to anyone with an AC bent.

Clayton -

----------


## Wadesc

It may be a stretch, but I really liked UP.

Old man knocks some guy on the head who was fondling his sentimental posessions, giant commercial development company sues him, and the judge orders him to move into a retirement home.

He says FU world and ties balloons to his house so he can fly off to chase his lifelong dream.

Subtle, but I thought it was surprisingly adult for a Disney movie.

Oh and man, I could write a 100 page thesis paper on Fight Club, so much to that movie.

----------


## ladyliberty3

Did anyone mention "
the Trojan Horse", an HBO movie that was incredible? (Canada loses it's sovereignty and merges with the US!!!!!)

----------


## RSLudlum

> Did anyone mention "
> the Trojan Horse", an HBO movie that was incredible? (Canada loses it's sovereignty and merges with the US!!!!!)


Is this it?
The Trojan Horse - cbc - Part 1

----------


## Optatron

> Appaloosa
> 
> I just watched Appaloosa with Viggo Mortensen, Ed Harris, Jeremy Irons and Renee Zellwegger. Besides an all-star cast and central featuring of many of the anarcho-capitalist aspects of Western law and justice, the scripting is superb. The movie has many humorous moments and narrative depth.
> 
> I highly recommend this movie, especially to anyone with an AC bent.
> 
> Clayton -


Who's Clayton? A movie character?

----------


## Conza88

> Who's Clayton? A movie character?


Dude who recommended it.

----------


## Conza88



----------


## InterestedParticipant

*Zardoz with Sean Connery*
While it is certainly a 70's B-movie, it gives insight into the elite's longterm plans (several hundred years into the future) for society.  Just about everything depicted has been written about.  I must warn you, it is really really odd.

YouTube - Trailer for Zardoz (1974)

*Visoneers (2008)*
Workers at the World's largest Corporation begin to spontaneously combust as the pressure of the Brave New World overtakes them, that is, until the Corporation devises new techniques of control.  Really great commentary on our times.

YouTube - Visioneers Trailer

----------


## __27__

How can Demolition Man not be on the list?  Incredible movie from a liberty standpoint, and they even make a bit of prognostication, mentioning Arnold Schwarzenegger as the "first non-American born President".  And this was in 1993, well before Da Gubernator got into politics.


YouTube - Demolition Man Trailer

----------


## Conza88

> How can Demolition Man not be on the list?  Incredible movie from a liberty standpoint, and they even make a bit of prognostication, mentioning Arnold Schwarzenegger as the "first non-American born President".  And this was in 1993, well before Da Gubernator got into politics.




I thought it was! Maybe it's in the later section of suggestions.. I've probably forgotten to do an update in ages. Will do shortly. 

A movie called Sneakers could probably fit the bill...

----------


## jclay2

WALL-E

----------


## Conza88

> WALL-E


Really, whats the libertarian bent?

----------


## Pete

I just Googled "Clint Eastwood" and "libertarian" because his movies have such a strong libertarian bent. Lo and behold, he describes himself as one.  I watched Gran Torino last weekend and loved it.

'The Unforgiven' has not been mentioned so far, but it is one of Eastwood's best and has a DIY justice theme.

----------


## Todd

> WALL-E


Absolutely it has freedom implications.

  In another thread I said basically this about that film.

When I saw Wall-E, I didn't just see it as some Enviro friendly film. I saw it another way. Fat, entertainment loving, Sheeple. Taken care of by the Nanny state. Finally awaken to take back control of their lives.

----------


## TastyWheat

There's a wiki page for this in case you didn't know.  Add 'em if you got 'em.

----------


## Volitzer

Films to See.


The Obama Deception

The Obama Deception Full Length


The Money Masters.

The Money Masters - How International Bankers Gained Control of America


Endgame

ENDGAME- ALEX JONES - Blueprint for Global Enslavement


Codex Alimentarius

Codex Alimentarius


America: Freedom to Fascism

America: Freedom to Fascism - Director&#39;s Authorized Version

Police State 2000

Alex Jones Police State 2000 Martial Law Posse Comitatus

Loose Change Final Cut

Loose Change Final Cut

Fabled Enemies

Fabled Enemies (Super High Quality, full movie)

Washington You're Fired

http://vodpod.com/watch/683877-washington-your-fired

----------


## SovereignMN

"Outlaw Josey Wales" is a good one.  It's from the early 70's and stars Clint Eastwood.  Here's a plot summary from imdb.com...

Josey Wales is a peaceful farmer in the days near the end of the Civil War. After his home is burned and his family murdered, he hardens into a human bullet - dedicated to destroying the renegades who took his "life." He joins a band of unreconstructed rebel guerilla fighters who continue to fight the Union - even after the official surrender of the Confederacy - an action which makes them, legally, outlaws. Josey is driven by vengeance, but after a while, that's not enough. Back before his own personal Holocaust, he had been a builder - of home, family, farm, and life. And no matter how much ice he's wrapped himself in, down inside there's still the soul of a living man. While Wales exists, he's pulled by this hidden yearning to Live. Each day offers him chances to remember, to assuage his yearning, to begin again. And the movie shows us how Josey Wales - a mere seeker of vengeance - learns to live again, rededicated to the values he chose so long ago.

----------


## fisharmor

If we're looking at relevance for our current condition, I sure hope that Team America: World Police has been mentioned.

No other movie has so successfully satirized US government foreign intervention using puppets.

----------


## pacelli

The Alex Jones Deception:

The Alex Jones Deception

----------


## InterestedParticipant

* Brotherhood of the Bell*

Wanna see what it is really like when you cross outside the bounds of control?  Here's a movie that will show you what happens when you piss off the controllers..... *you get spanked*, and there is no illusion that you are being spanked, you will know it, as it will hit you like a tonne of bricks from every angle imaginable.  Your world changes overnight.

YouTube - The Brotherhood of the Bell - clip 1





> http://www.conspiracyarchive.com/NWO/Bell_Ross.htm
> 
> The majority of people worldwide do not know what the terms Black Operations and Black Sciences mean or how they are used. Black Operations were developed after World War I; but, really flourished after World War II during the Cold War. Congress allocated money to the Pentagon, the CIA and other Defense Department sectors to make the United States military as strong as possible, but certain projects became more secret than others did. The more secret projects were funded by the civilian sector at first - such as "pet peeve" defense contractors already in the loop.
> 
> As time went on, the "privy" developed into a real clique of not only specially screened corporations but also choice individuals found by federal talent hunts. A new sub-culture was born with a new personality and belief system - separate from mainstream Americans.
> 
> Cutting-edge technology such as stealth aircraft, invisible hovercraft, extremely low frequency mind control, weather control, and cloning became secret sciences. The new knowledge was and still is not available to the regular Army, to Congress, or to any University. The most secret of the secret was in the hands of a power-hungry few that tied itself to the World Bank for the future funding of its projects. *They developed "think tanks" - like Stanford and Tavistock - to keep the masses fooled about everything*.
> 
> The deception grew like a cancer into every area of industrialized society. They moved into everything from the Mafia to Harvard University to International Banking. *They learned how to control the media and, thus, they controlled the television, Hollywood, every newspaper, every educational institution and every person's mind* - at least to a certain point.
> ...

----------


## StudentForPaul08

I am curious, can someone explain to me how Finding Nemo is on the list? xD

----------


## InterestedParticipant

Donald Sutherland's excellent portrayal of *Homer Simpson* in the 1975 movie, *The Day of the Locust.
*

YouTube - Dramatic Climax Scene From "The Day of the Locust" 1975

----------


## InterestedParticipant

This is a great list that deserves reposting in this thread...




> Here are a few suggestions from me as I'm somewhat of a cinema buff.  
> 
> 2001: A Space Odyssey - full of masonic  symbols
> 2010: The Year We Make Contact - same as above
> Ace in the Hole - Billy Wilder's vision of America's media circus
> Air America - CIA drug smuggling
> Andrzej Wajda: Three War Films: The Criterion Collection (A Generation, Kanal, Ashes and Diamonds)- struggle for personal and national freedom (I especially liked Kanal, very intense)
> Army of Shadows - Melville's masterpiece about underground fighters in battle against Hitler's regime
> The Bad Sleep Well - Kurosawa exposing the corrupt boardrooms in post war corporate Japan 
> ...

----------


## muzzled dogg

wow there are some bad movies here

----------


## Conza88

> wow there are some bad movies here


 like ?

----------


## muzzled dogg

hellraiser 2?

----------


## Conza88

> hellraiser 2?


lol. See who suggested it. I questioned several, but put them up.

There is meant to be debate about them, so that's cool. 

I'd agree I'd query a few.

----------


## Dionysus

visioneers - streams off netflix
end of america by Naomi Wolf

----------


## Stary Hickory

inhabited island (Russian Movie) Obitaeyemiy Ostrov

Tow movies one and two

About a planet that has been brainwashed to believe that there exists no other planets and the government is totalitarian and controls people's mind with towers.

It's interesting. It's based off a book in the 1960s. Seems like an obvious critique of communist Russia. The book did make it to print but it was censored a few times.

----------


## Joe3113

//

----------


## constituent

Food Matters

YouTube - Food Matters Official Trailer

(the trailer doesn't do the film justice)

----------


## Todd

> hellraiser 2?


That always got really bad reviews.......but it's one of the creepiest of the series.  That doctor used to freak me out.

----------


## Todd

> Food Matters
> 
> YouTube - Food Matters Official Trailer
> 
> (the trailer doesn't do the film justice)


I'm going to see this, but one thing that concerns me is that socialist lefties see this film as a reason to control "what" people eat.

----------


## constituent

> I'm going to see this, but one thing that concerns me is that socialist lefties see this film as a reason to control "what" people eat.


Well, people will take what they're gonna take from whatever you give 'em. 

I think you'll enjoy it though, that's not to say it isn't too political for my tastes.

----------


## georgiaboy

Recently saw Law Abiding Citizen.  Interesting juxtaposition of right/wrong vs. legal/illegal, rule of law vs. justice.  Several liberty-oriented thematics around personal property, privacy, even a swearing in 'to uphold the Constitution'.  I liked it on a number of levels.

----------


## georgiaboy

anyone seen the previews/trailers for the new Robin Hood w/Russell Crowe? I expected it to have socialist wealth distribution leanings, but it seemed to lean more toward a liberty bent.  Never can tell with trailers though.  Looked like one to go see anyway - gonna be good on a big screen.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> anyone seen the previews/trailers for the new Robin Hood w/Russell Crowe? I expected it to have socialist wealth distribution leanings, but it seemed to lean more toward a liberty bent.  Never can tell with trailers though.  Looked like one to go see anyway - gonna be good on a big screen.


Wasn't Robin Hood basically taking money back from Prince John and his friends the money that was stolen from the poor through heavy taxation?

----------


## MelissaWV

Tron: Legacy looks very neat from a strictly visual standpoint.  I hate myself for wanting to, but after viewing the trailers/test footage, I want to see it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

bump

----------


## acptulsa

> 'War Inc.'


Absolutely.  Show it to anyone who actually trusts the federal government, and ask them which part of it was inaccurate.

----------


## Slutter McGee

I know it got delayed but.....WOLVERINES

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## Conza88

Ok, I will eventually go back to the OP and categorise them.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Man of La Mancha
Astro Boy
the Goonies

----------


## bunklocoempire

*Little Big Man*

(is it in here somewhere?)


Bunkloco

----------


## Philhelm

Predator:  Hopper's team would have never been killed if it weren't for interventionism.  The predator only attacks people who are armed.  Arnold's group was a rescue team, not assassins.  Carl Weathers, the CIA dude, thought they were all expendable assets.

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

Never Cry Wolf

----------


## RhinoRoberts

has anyone mentioned "equilibrium"?

 distopian future in which feelings are outlawed through a drug called prozium.  The main "cleric" enforcer misses a dose, begins feeling, then brings down the whole system. starring Christian bale, and chis nolan directs.

----------


## RCA

Admin......when is the forum wiki coming back???

----------


## Conza88

Discussion here... also. The OP there isn't editable, but on page 2 there is a condensed version categorised, which is the same as the first post in this thread currently.

*However,* I can only post 30,000 characters though. And I literally had to delete some text. Is there any way to waive text limit on this thread for posts?

http://vforvoluntary.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=62

*Daddy Day Care (2003)* | Trailer
*How to Train Your Dragon (2010)* | Trailer
*Ikiru (1952)* | Trailer
*Interstate 60 (2002)* | Scene
*Kiki's Delivery Service (1989)* | Trailer
*Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind (1984)* | Trailer
*Pl**easantville (1998)* | Trailer
*Whisper of the Heart (1995)*

----------


## VaderM5

I.O.U.S.A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBo2xQIWHiM

----------


## RileyE104

Scarface and American Gangster as well as a number of other "drug" movies and TV shows are perfect examples of why the 'War on Drugs' is such a failure and how drug policy needs to be changed once and for all. After all, there never would have been a Tony Montana had it not been for prohibition of drugs... Our government has successfully created monsters like that.

----------


## youngbuck

I recently watched Brestskaya krepost, or Fortress of War, and highly recommend it.  It's Russian, and I watched it with English subtitles.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1343703/

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> has anyone mentioned "equilibrium"?
> 
>  distopian future in which feelings are outlawed through a drug called prozium.  The main "cleric" enforcer misses a dose, begins feeling, then brings down the whole system. starring Christian bale, and chis nolan directs.


 I own it

----------


## Conza88

"However, I can only post 30,000 characters though. And I literally had to delete some text. Is there any way to waive text limit on this thread for posts?"

Any news.. or do I need to 'tinyurl' every link?

----------


## MikeStanart

> has anyone mentioned "equilibrium"?
> 
>  distopian future in which feelings are outlawed through a drug called prozium.  The main "cleric" enforcer misses a dose, begins feeling, then brings down the whole system. starring Christian bale, and chis nolan directs.


Excellent movie!  Very relevant to this thread.

----------


## Conza88

Going to eventually 'tinyurl' most of the links to free up space...

----------


## georgiaboy

recently saw "Conspirator", about the trial of Mary Surratt as a conspirator in the plot to assassinate Lincoln.  Great cast including James McAvoy and Robin Wright; directed by Robert Redford.

Great relevant themes about constitutional rule of law even during war times, landing on our side of the debate.

----------


## Grievance

> recently saw "Conspirator", about the trial of Mary Surratt as a conspirator in the plot to assassinate Lincoln.  Great cast including James McAvoy and Robin Wright; directed by Robert Redford.
> 
> Great relevant themes about constitutional rule of law even during war times, landing on our side of the debate.


I would also recommend The Conspirator.  This review sums it up nicely:  "The Surratt case accordingly becomes a civil libertarian's prime exhibit of a judiciary prostrated by political ambition."

http://www.kosmosonline.org/group-po...ians-civil-war

----------


## PierzStyx

Batman The Dark Knight should be up there. Great tension between anarchy and the state there, leaves it up to you to decide where to draw the line. Also The Good The Bad and The Ugly is part of the Dollar's Trilogy so it shouldn't be listed separately.

----------


## specsaregood

available on netflix streaming:
http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Th...lling/70126840

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

Anti-State/Pro Free-Market Education

The Marva Collins Story

----------


## Conza88



----------


## voytechs

Get off the rollercoaster and take control of your life. Star with documentary free on hulu.com: Fathead

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

Did not see these on the list.

A Clockwork Orange - Dystopian.

People Vs. Larry Flynt -  Mass media/ free speech

Citizen Kane - mass media

Schindlers list - anti status quo

Boardwak Empire - TV shows (its is very anti-prohibition, shows how foolish a policy it is, also shows Government corruption on the level of being organized crime)

----------


## Reason

Deacons for Defense

----------


## InterestedParticipant

*The Purge* (2013) looks awesome... just great predictive programming for driving more fear into the audience.

----------


## Original_Intent

Margin Call

----------


## Natural Citizen

I never watch Television. Ever. And if I did I certainly wouldn't choose to go looking for some of these contemporary movies that most people watch these days. 

Anyhoo. That said. I flipped the tv on to see the local weather to see if the roads may be iced up in the morning. And so by complete accident, I hit the wrong channel and for a few seconds took interest in a movie that was just starting. I don't know what caught my interest but something did and I ended up watching the whole thing. It was a very, very good movie. Now, some place there are probably people in this family's situation in real life so maybe consider what you can give (if even your help in doing things) with your local Churches and community over the holidays. I certainly will now. Even though I know it's just a movie.

Here's the preview....




> MARTHA EVANS has been abandoned by her ne'er-do-well husband, who took all their cash and left her homeless and virtually destitute with her two daughters and stepson. Martha leaves town in hopes of finding a job and a place to stay, she finally finds a job at a sleepy rural diner, formerly famous for its home-made root beer. But with her car broken down and the bills piling up, it looks like it's going to be a bleak Christmas for the Evans family. However, there are warm hearts working behind the scenes that ultimately make this the happiest holiday of Martha's life -- a real answer to her prayers...            - _Written by Bryce Fillmore
> 
> _


It reminded me of many, many things that we discuss around here. Some in the Religious liberty community here may especially appreciate it as well as those who understand the value of roughing it on your own. It's called "A Christmas Wish".

----------


## emazur

Just watched Cloud Atlas (2012 - tom hanks and drew barrmore starring) and loved it. I'd be willing to watch it again, which is something I don't usually do for movies (except in foreign languages). It has sci-fi elements in it and is basically about individuals from different eras trying to break the system of control/slavery/oppression that exists in their time. It's a bit on the long side (almost 3 hours) but that wasn't a problem for me - just make sure you budget time to watch it. Oh, and it's made by creators of The Matrix movies

----------


## milgram

Christopher Hitchens referenced this film while speaking about the virtues of free speech.

Here's a brilliant piece of writing from _A Man For All Seasons_ (1966) with plenty of contemporary relevance:

----------


## juleswin

> Just watched Cloud Atlas (2012 - tom hanks and drew barrmore starring) and loved it. I'd be willing to watch it again, which is something I don't usually do for movies (except in foreign languages). It has sci-fi elements in it and is basically about individuals from different eras trying to break the system of control/slavery/oppression that exists in their time. It's a bit on the long side (almost 3 hours) but that wasn't a problem for me - just make sure you budget time to watch it. Oh, and it's made by creators of The Matrix movies


Its Tom Hanks and Hale Berry not Drew Barrymore. And yes, it is an excellent movie that gets better the more you watch it. I have the DVD and even after several viewings, I still discover something new about it. Its a movie that has a little bit of everything, mystery, Sci fi, action, drama, romance etc etc. Its like nothing I have ever seen before(in a good way)

I highly recommend it

----------


## Suzu

I recently watched a sleeper called In The Valley of Elah. I don't usually watch a movie more than once, but in this case I did. I'll probably watch it again someday, too.

----------


## Ender

*The Matrix*
Probably the most important movie about the world we live in today- more than any other movie ever made.

----------


## Suzu

> Youtube or it didnt happen.


http://viooz.co/movies/1748-doctor-zhivago-1965.html

They don't make films like this anymore.

----------


## Ender

I'll add Ender's Game.

----------


## Barrex

* Elite Squad          (2007)               
*

----------


## angelatc

> I'll add Ender's Game.


You would!

Having read te books, I'm currently eagerly anticipating the release of the second installment of "The Hunger Games."

----------


## Ender

> You would!
> 
> Having read te books, I'm currently eagerly anticipating the release of the second installment of "The Hunger Games."


The trailer for the next Hunger Games looks pretty good. I've read the books as well- don't usually like books written in the 1st person, but the series was pretty decent.

BTW- I'm called Ender because my real name is Andrew and my Mom had read Ender's Game.  I also recommend the books and the movie because of the incredible precision that OSC forecasts the technology of war- not to mention the internet and information tech.

----------


## MelissaWV

> You would!
> 
> Having read te books, I'm currently eagerly anticipating the release of the second installment of "The Hunger Games."


Not that these things are foolproof, but the early reviews (and the previews) seem to show that there are more details and the actors are given better material than in the first one.  I am going to see it this weekend with my niece

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Christopher Hitchens referenced this film while speaking about the virtues of free speech.
> 
> Here's a brilliant piece of writing from _A Man For All Seasons_ (1966) with plenty of contemporary relevance:


That piece is ripped from Thomas Paine, who almost wrote that word for word.  Well, 1966 was a different time I suppose.

----------


## CPUd

LOL, seriously, though, this one is underrated:





> A pair of working-class brothers flee their Reno Motel after getting involved in a fatal hit-and-run accident.

----------


## CPUd

I think the woman who wrote "The Hunger Games"  is a member here.

----------


## angelatc

> I think the woman who wrote "The Hunger Games"  is a member here.


That would be awesome.  I love stealth activists!

I saw the second film yesterday.  I'm far too much a fan to be objective though.  

I will say that I like Peeta in the movie, but he annoyed me in the books.

----------


## Acala

Lonely are the Brave

Based on a novel by iconclast Edward Abbey

Kirk Douglas stars as the man of integrity who has no use for authority but ends up in direct conflict with it.  Also starring Walter Matthau, George Kennedy, Carrol O'Conner, and other greats.

You will love this movie.

----------


## devil21

(this is a documentary, not a "movie")

VERY GOOD - Grinding America Down

----------


## jonhowe

I'd add The Master (PT Anderson movie with Philip Seymour Hofman and Joaquin Phoenix) to the "individualist/anti-collectivist" list.

At least, that's what I got out of it. It's a trip.

----------


## CPUd

> I'd add The Master (PT Anderson movie with Philip Seymour Hofman and Joaquin Phoenix) to the "individualist/anti-collectivist" list.
> 
> At least, that's what I got out of it. It's a trip.


It's loosely based on Scientology, at least some of the techniques he uses.




A good one meant for 3D-IMAX:




It's not really a movie, the 'plot' is mostly given away in the trailer.  It's a concert.

----------


## libertygrl

Awesome thread!  I don't have time to compile a list at the moment but as far as tv series are concerned my favorite of all time for anti-war is China Beach.

I just got through watching the series again after taking the dvds out of the library.  I personally liked it because it was about war as seen from a woman's perspective.  Great writing, cinematography, soundtrack, the acting by Dana Delany, Marg Helgenberger..  Just so touching and funny at times as well.  (And I think the best opening of a tv series EVER)

----------


## DamianTV

> LOL, seriously, though, this one is underrated:


I worked on the set of The Motel Life.  Yay, Im a Selebraty!  Production Assistant.

---




---

Oh, and this is in the news also:

*It’s A Wonderful Life Report Censored*




> UPDATE: Our Infowars Nightly News free-speech protected analysis of the film It’s A Wonderful Life was taken down by YouTube after only 24 hours. Infowars follows a high standard of copyright recognition developed through many consultations with various lawyers. The censorship of our review is a gross misappropriation of copyright law, which allows companies outside of court to claim copyright infringement on something that clearly isn’t a violation. Our review was clearly a political analysis showing short clips of It’s A Wonderful Life and tying them into current bankster behavior operating through the Federal Reserve, the IMF and the World Bank.
> 
> This is a great example of how CSIPA and SOPA would legalize this misappropriation of copyright enforcement that these companies are currently engaging in.
> 
> Videos on Youtube are being taken down completely because of mere accusations that they violate copyrights, regardless if the copyright claim is completely unfounded and bogus.
> 
> This was a pure political move meant to censor our powerful report exposing the truth on the fractional-reserve, fiat banking system. The full version of It’s A Wonderful Life has been available on YouTube since Feb. 2012 and has over 700,000 views, but YouTube has not taken it down. That’s because the real agenda is not copyright enforcement but rather it’s about censoring the truth and protecting the global cartels within the state-corporate nexus.
> 
> We aired our review on the Dec. 24 edition of Alex Jones Show and on the Infowars Nightly News and it is clearly covered by fair use because it analyzes a cultural phenomenon and its historical roots. It’s a wonderful life – for the banksters that brought our country under so much tyranny that could never exist under a system of sound money.
> ...

----------


## Natural Citizen

This was  pretty good movie. I watched it yesterday.

----------


## Carson

I saw a really good old movie on Turner Classic Movies over the weekend.

I was so old the moral of it was that maybe a young women might want to chose having a family over a career. At least that was a little of what it was about. Actually she could have chose either way.

It had some great scenes of a May Festival and some great snow scenes. 

It starts out a young couple is having an argument. The man wants to get married and his wife at home. The women wants to go off to New York and have a try at becoming a singer. They argue and he leaves. 

A next door neighbors hears the argument and calls her over. She tells the young lady that though they've lived next door that she never really told her anything about her life.

Then the movie shifts to her life as a young women.

It goes on to tell of when she made it as a singer and sang before Napoleons Court.  Some of the best singing I've ever heard happen in this scene. She has the most beautiful control and voice range. You just have to hear it.

She meets someone but sticks with her life as a singer. Actually there is a lot more to it than that.

Lots happens and some great May Festival scenes. I don't think they could do it anymore. It looked to much to be history happening more than a reenactment.

Anyway near the end it gets back to the present time and talking to the young lady who now knows a little something about the women she's been neighbors with.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0029222/

Original Trailer and some other clips on the side. Really Good and gets you to the good parts really fast.

*Jeanette MacDonald and Nelson Eddy MAYTIME Czaritza clip* 



*Maytime*







*Maytime* is an important political movie at this time I'm thinking. Most young people don't realize that there are times in life for things if your going to do them. A persons May Time is a real heart breaker if you let it slip away.

----------


## timosman

If.... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063850/

----------


## rg17

The Lord of the Rings Trilogy!

----------


## Suzanimal

Says the Orc living in Mordor....




> The Lord of the Rings Trilogy!

----------


## Suzanimal

Not sure if it's been mentioned - too lazy to read the whole thread.

Brazil

----------


## specsaregood

> The Lord of the Rings Trilogy!


Meh.


Even the trees walked in those f*****g movies.

----------


## Theocrat



----------


## Conza88

Some worth watching for anyone in quarantine..

----------


## Created4

> Some worth watching for anyone in quarantine..


Harriet. 2019, story of Harriet Tubman's underground railroad. Very well done, and a good example of how to resist tyrannical government. Kasi Lemmons is an excellent screenplay writer and director!

----------


## Ender

Best film I saw in 2019- about forgiveness.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Outlaw Josey Wales.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...EF&FORM=VDQVAP

----------


## idiom

Rang De Basanti

War Machine

----------


## pabrikpemadamapi

Great... Nice..

----------


## Ender

Need to add *Slumdog Millionaire* to the list.

Just saw it again a few days ago & remembered what a fantastic story it is.

----------


## uncharted

> Best film I saw in 2019- about forgiveness.


Couldn't agree more! Excellent, excellent film!

----------


## emazur

Mr. Jones, which is about a journalist exposing the Holodomor (genocidal forced famine imposed by the Soviets on Ukraine and whitewashed by the New York Times Pulitzer Prize winning journalist Walter Duranty) was recently released in North America. I wouldn't call it "must see" but it is a very solid movie that is well acted and paints a vividly bleak picture of the Ukraine when he finally arrives there. It's not often that anti-Communist movies come out (when's the last time you saw or even heard of one?) so it's worthy of your support. Theatres are closed but you can rent this online ($4 - $5) on Youtube or Amazon Prime (I watched on Amazon, don't need to be a Prime member) or buy the DVD (Blu-Ray seems to only have an overseas release)

----------


## JoshLowry

Contagion

Forsythia apparently works to boost vitamin C function.  Vitamin C is depleted rapidly when you are sick with coronaviruses.   

Supplementing to bowel titration with C will help.

----------


## Thom.Will

Chernobyl series on Netflix!

----------

